# Spring in December?



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Saw the below image from Raleigh, North Carolina.

Anyone seeing blooms yet?

Are the maples blooming yet in your location? Any new leaves and buds months earlier than they should be?


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Been in the mid 70s here for the last 4 or 5 days


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

plenty of dandelions, a few new leaves on the apple trees, honey suckle vines starting to leaf out. 

pouring the rain now.

strange weather, strange times


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

nothing blooming here yet. We have 0 in the forcast in the next week. It has been a weird warm year though


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

Wow, blossoms in December?!? That is crazy.
Nothing here in VA, but boy, it's been warm. So many bees flying that I have set up some open feeders to give thems something to do. They like the syrup, but are going nuts for the Bee Pro pollen sub. Normally, they don't seem to love it, but they are now. Strange times.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

On years that the Santa Ana winds come, it can get close to 100 degrees F in Southern California. We call it "False Spring". Good for bass fishing, and crazy for beekeeping. I've seen small swarms go off in early January.

We had a fairly warm November down here - the nights didn't really get all that cold. The wierdest thing is that 4:00 AM to 5:00 AM is usually about the coldest hour. Lately, especially December, it feels colder just after dark than it does at 4:00 AM.

2021 was our worst, and driest year in my mentor's memory. He started 'keeping back in 1973. The local honey supply got so low it made the front page of the newspaper.

2022 seems to be shaping up to be another weird year, but tonight's rain should take us over 5 inches (county average) for the month. The creeks washed and drained with the last rain in October and again earlier this week - not very high, and gone in a few days. Tonight might even see the river flowing enough for a steelhead run. Whooooeee! I do miss the good old days before they were endangered. Fly fishing for steelhead is a blast.

Happy New Year to you all, and keep on beekeeping.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

The Bradford pears look like they are ready to pop here in Winston-Salem


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

You guys are all further south of me. For reference, when do you normally see things starting to bloom?


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Johnnymms said:


> You guys are all further south of me. For reference, when do you normally see things starting to bloom?


Around late February for the early varieties. Ie daffodils red maple etc


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

In "normal" years I put on honey supers 3rd week of February to catch some red maple nectar. We are seeing lots of buds. The bees are flying and the camelias / sasanquas are the main bloomers, some henbit & other weeds blooming. Dandelions & Oxalice are blooming.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Normal to colder than normal winter in Montana. Time to go ice fishing.


----------



## cwoodar0 (Jun 13, 2021)

I'm in nc as well and have a lot of hive activity for this time of year. I have a steady trail of foragers coming back loaded with red pollen. Not sure where they are going because I don't see any flowering close by. But my apple trees all still have some leaves that didn't even turn colour this year. 🤔


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Winter here is as should be.


----------



## david stern (Dec 13, 2021)

Just south of Topeka Ks. a few days ago, the dandelions bloom. Two of my colonies are still bringing in pollen. Last year it was also sort of like this and then unusually cold weather came. 8 colonies died out at that time. I've added more insulation and windbreak this year in case it is a new pattern.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

david stern said:


> Just south of Topeka Ks. a few days ago, the dandelions bloom. Two of my colonies are still bringing in pollen. Last year it was also sort of like this and then unusually cold weather came. 8 colonies died out at that time. I've added more insulation and windbreak this year in case it is a new pattern.


check Honey as well, if they think its spring and brood up then it is not they have brood to keep warm and they have used feed to make the brood and when it hatches there is more mouths to feed.
if cold can use dry sugar/bricks, if warmer Syrup.
This could be a bad starvation spring if the bees get a couple mis Queues.

GG


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

cwoodar0 said:


> I'm in nc as well and have a lot of hive activity for this time of year. I have a steady trail of foragers coming back loaded with red pollen. Not sure where they are going because I don't see any flowering close by. But my apple trees all still have some leaves that didn't even turn colour this year. 🤔


First red pollen in early spring here is from purple deadnettle.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

If they brood up heavy and the weather turns cold all of a sudden most times they will freeze out. Reason being they have broke cluster and standing on brood to keep it warm, they will not leave brood to recluster. I have heard of a keep that went in and pulled brood frames on half of his hives to get them to recluster and saved half of his yard, the other half froze out.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

david stern said:


> Just south of Topeka Ks. a few days ago, the dandelions bloom. Two of my colonies are still bringing in pollen. Last year it was also sort of like this and then unusually cold weather came. 8 colonies died out at that time. I've added more insulation and windbreak this year in case it is a new pattern.


This is really not great - bees are being active and burn through the stores.
Indeed, the potential starvation is to be checked for.
Better to just have some real winter, but you have no choice there.

Insulate/windbreak are not really essential for you IF the stores are available.
It is a roller-coaster type winter in KS, but generally is mild.
Before anything else, I'd be sure there is emergency food on the top - that is more critical.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Going to be in the 50s and 60s this weekend. What the hell is going on.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

username00101 said:


> Going to be in the 50s and 60s this weekend. What the hell is going on.


Whatever the hell is going on - bees will be burning the stores - not good.
Snow on the ground is much better about now and until March.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

david stern said:


> Just south of Topeka Ks. a few days ago, the dandelions bloom.


I moved the girls down near Hillsboro last week and it was 70-ish. I put on some candy and they are in insulated hives, so fingers crossed.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Temperature fluctuations from 60-70F down to single digits is a concern.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Just wait January and February loom


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

You got that right Johno, we are in mud season here now after a couple of days of rain.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I suppose this will be a good test for the Russians' hardiness.


----------



## david stern (Dec 13, 2021)

I appreciate the input. The hives are all still well provisioned and I am really considering adding the emergency feed as a safety measure. It certainly seems like the way to go.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> This could be a bad starvation spring if the bees get a couple mis Queues.


I've been watching my hive's activity with our weather being in the 40-50F over the past few weeks. I had left out some empty top feeders which had some small puddles of residual dried sugar dissolved into a sweet water in the tray. The girls are hitting it. I have some concerns here too, kind wishing for 20's F and clustered bees.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

Last weekend I checked my hives since it was 68F. Tons of bees and they were bringing in 3 different colors of pollen. We have fields of buttercup blooming and the bees are working them. I’m a little worried they are going to burn through their reserves before February. Normally red maple starts here in early February, then dandelion and henbit. This could become a real problem.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Lee Bussy said:


> I suppose this will be a good test for the Russians' hardiness.


As a 6F NUC?
be a test of how well the NUC was built.
As well
moved twice, broke cluster twice, change config.

Be a test of tolerating a beekeeper.........making changes in winter.
 
likely they will be fine, but every action has some consequence.

GG


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

My concern would have been that once the winter bees start rearing brood, they are potentially not winter bees anymore. Especially if they are foraging for pollen...


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

These days in the 60's are a good time to CHECK STORES or your bees may eat everything now and then starve in the spring buildup. A sugar brick and pollen patty are good insurance. We may see an early build up if we keep getting warm weeks like this.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

I put a pollen patty on all my hives the other day, and candy boards on any that were light. Maple blooms Feb 1st here.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Hard for me to put pollen patties in a hive, SHB go crazy in them.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I did still have a few SHB that I saw, which is uncommon this time of year. I also expect that we will have a higher than normal spring mite population. We rarely get a full brood break, but I’m not sure we even got much of a slow down on brood. 2022 looks to be starting off tricky. I bet swarm season is going to be early and big.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Three thoughts: January, February, March.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

clyderoad said:


> Three thoughts: January, February, March.


I am concerned for you all
A false spring in jan could be really bad, frost the blooms for fruit, early brood up then a cold snap.
Not good all around.

Makes you want to go the way Ian Steppler does, climate controlled shed for winter, then you decide when the real spring is.

luckily. here, we have snow 30's where normally we have snow 10's and 20's

GG


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Gray Goose said:


> I am concerned for you all
> A false spring in jan could be really bad, frost the blooms for fruit, early brood up then a cold snap.
> Not good all around.
> 
> ...


Don't be concerned. I'm not.
What I intended to express was what johno alluded to : Jan, Feb, Mar still loom.
Seems like many have forgotten that, or still need to learn it. Winter is not over.
Warm fall/early winter is a fairly common event, best take advantage of it and get some work done.
For some, winter doesn't normally start until January rolls around.

From where I sit, What can be troublesome and costly is when the season ends up being abnormally cold, polar vortex style- the 1 in a 20 year season, then the scramble starts as the bees and equipment were not prepared for wintering in such conditions and sometimes there is little that can be done about it or it's too late anyway.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

How much do those sheds cost? Is this the new barrier to entry into beekeeper, who can afford a climate controlled shed? To avoid December false springs?


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

We never really have a Winter in the South, bees fly almost every day all Winter, it might drop low overnight, but the daytime is 40-60 F, all the bee calendars say put on pollen patties and feed 2:1 in January in NC. My bees are off the pollen feeders and bringing in cream-colored and red pollen from somewhere.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I see some big commercial guys storing their bees in large heated chicken houses.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

G3farms said:


> I see some big commercial guys storing their bees in large heated chicken houses.


LOL, I was thinking of doing that for NUCs next year. I just have to figure out a way to keep the bees in the dark and the chickens with enough light to lay eggs. Orrrrrr, make a decision, eggs or honey?


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I saw heavy pollen intake today with yellow, orange, and bright reddish orange. I can't think of a year where I have seen this much pollen the last day of December. I have seen it the 28th of January a couple of years ago. Whoever those blooming idiots are who keep denying climate change, I'd like to introduce them to a colony of bees flying in 72 degree weather collecting pollen on December 31st. I might even drop a frame of bees on their toe to see them jump and yell.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

It appears that the forecast maybe changing. I like Joe Bastardi and his commercial site. Schroll the home page and there's a free "Saturday Report" although a few days late (ya gotta pay for the good stuff) and it looks like things will be changing

www.weatherbell.com


----------



## elmer_fud (Apr 21, 2018)

We finally got some snow today. The last significant (greater than 1") snow storm was in april or may. It has been a bad dry winter and we REALLY need the moisture.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Fusion_power said:


> I saw heavy pollen intake today with yellow, orange, and bright reddish orange. I can't think of a year where I have seen this much pollen the last day of December. I have seen it the 28th of January a couple of years ago. Whoever those blooming idiots are who keep denying climate change, I'd like to introduce them to a colony of bees flying in 72 degree weather collecting pollen on December 31st. I might even drop a frame of bees on their toe to see them jump and yell.


From "30 years ago, I could not count on a single flight day from November until mid-February" to the above. 
WOW! 
Hard to believe, just hard to believe.


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

My first year keeping bees. I'm in the Florida panhandle. Should be 40-50s. Been 70-80s. Don't know what to do or think. They are bringing in lots of pollen and some nectar. Bottle brush, Spanish needle, and many others re-blooming. High Sunday 75, dropping to 30. Looks to stay that way for a while. Going to take a peak tomorrow and guess Ill let nature take its course.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Fusion_power said:


> I saw heavy pollen intake today with yellow, orange, and bright reddish orange. I can't think of a year where I have seen this much pollen the last day of December. I have seen it the 28th of January a couple of years ago. Whoever those blooming idiots are who keep denying climate change, I'd like to introduce them to a colony of bees flying in 72 degree weather collecting pollen on December 31st. I might even drop a frame of bees on their toe to see them jump and yell.


That's the end of winter bees. 

My concern is any cold snap that will bring 20F weather over the next 2 months.


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

I don't know..Seems there is alot of stress...
This is Beekeeping..Shouldn't cause heart attacks,or stress...Seasons change...climate is changing. Bees will still live on..


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ursa_minor said:


> LOL, I was thinking of doing that for NUCs next year. I just have to figure out a way to keep the bees in the dark and the chickens with enough light to lay eggs. Orrrrrr, make a decision, eggs or honey?


this was done in the old country, my German grand dad spoke of it.
A chicken coop is a bit warmer, due to the chickens, they would have like 30-50.
the bees then had it a bit warmer.
when the bees hauled out grubs or bees the chickens ate them, so a small amount of food.

I am thinking a shelf on the end of the coop, with NUCs on it facing the wall, Holes in the wall for bees to get in and out, screened against mice and rats and critters.
A door framed with a 2x4 and screened with chicken wire to partition off the hive space, needs only be like 24 inches, ceiling down to the shelf, under the hives the chickens can get to.

end of a coop 10 foot by 16 foot, would hold 6 NUCs fairly easy.
light for the chickens also can be made to add heat. It shines on the backs of the NUCs.

rumor has it the chickens help to control the SHB and some other bee pests.

Would need to think the water thingy thru, bees in the chicken watering device would be Chicken food.......

GG


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

GG, I was thinking more on the lines of Ian Stepplar, where the bees needed it dark. I guess if I make a outside entrance to the hives the cold air would still enter the hive and keep the bees from flying in cold weather. 

My coop is highly insulated and has a plug that is thermostatically controlled and only comes on at the temp I set it to, my husband is an electrician by trade so he set it up. I usually keep it around 40F to conserve power in our cold winters.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ursa_minor said:


> GG, I was thinking more on the lines of Ian Stepplar, where the bees needed it dark. I guess if I make a outside entrance to the hives the cold air would still enter the hive and keep the bees from flying in cold weather.
> 
> My coop is highly insulated and has a plug that is thermostatically controlled and only comes on at the temp I set it to, my husband is an electrician by trade so he set it up. I usually keep it around 40F to conserve power in our cold winters.


40F is a good bee temp, so it would be doable.
Could even make NUC size holes and have the nose of the hive out.
I would likely make a tunnel 9 1/4 by 3 inches, (Custom BB) and keep the whole hive inside where it is warmer.
bees have been documented to go 4 feet out a tunnel so 8 inches would be workable and like a portch, as the bees go out the tunnel it get colder, and they would understand it is winter out there.
Have the 9x3 protrude for the bees to gain access. little bitty roof over it, each a different color..

GG


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Reminder on outside temperature VS metabolism.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Gray Goose said:


> bees have been documented to go 4 feet out a tunnel so 8 inches would be workable and like a portch, as the bees go out the tunnel it get colder, and they would understand it is winter out there.
> Have the 9x3 protrude for the bees to gain access. little bitty roof over it, each a different color..


Oh dear, now you've gone and done it, I will have to do this next summer. Now to explain my 'needed' changes to the spouse LOL.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Anyone in the Great Lakes region seeing dandelions flowering ?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

username00101 said:


> Anyone in the Great Lakes region seeing dandelions flowering ?


I doubt it.
There is winter here, not spring.
January/Februay are traditionally the coldest months (today being January 1st, 2022).


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

username00101 said:


> Anyone in the Great Lakes region seeing dandelions flowering ?


snowing 20's

GG


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Ah, a cold front is moving across the country. Looks like the summer weather is going to abruptly come to a close.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Those bees of yours that have been "cooking" will no longer be northern acclimated! You will be raking the poor dears off the bottom board after the first below zero night!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

crofter said:


> Those bees of yours that have been "cooking" will no longer be northern acclimated! You will be raking the poor dears off the bottom board after the first below zero night!


How right you are crofter. Time to think of a plan B just in case.
Bees that had mite control issues for a few weeks in the fall are especially vulnerable. Couple that with locally adapted cold country bees having to survive the hot Florida like temperatures for a few months leading up to and into winter and the road ahead may be a very bumpy one.
It's good to have a plan B in place for times like these.😯


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

DFW breaks Christmas Day heat record. And it wasn't far from this year's July 4 high


This month's unseasonable weather has had the Christmas season feeling more like spring break, and a warm one at that.




www.wfaa.com













Houston could see freezing temps on New Year's Day, ending streak of record heat


The Houston area could see its first freeze over the weekend after a month of...




www.houstonchronicle.com













Record-breaking heat wave possible for Christmas, North Texas forecast says


Forget a white Christmas, it’s going to be a ho-ho-HOT holiday. Christmastime temperatures will likely near — or exceed — all-time records, as afternoon highs...



www.dallasnews.com







https://www.cbs46.com/weather/record-breaking-heat-possible-all-week-in-metro-atlanta/article_e41ee516-6733-11ec-a0fe-8f8eef98c86b.html


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Almost 6:00 pm here, 70* F been a cloudy day with some showers.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

I see you have edited your post# 60. If you look at the chart in post #52 you could find that the metabolic rate of bees at an outside temperature of 60 F is approx equal to what it would be at 0 F. That would not be a concerning level of consumption for December. The catastrophyzing in general about things not nearly so serious just got you a bit of sarcasm. Sometimes there is spill over from one thread to the other.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

And now it's 9°F here. 5°F down on the farm where the girls are.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Here's the graph: 


















Understanding Colony Buildup and Decline: Part 13a - The Physics of the Winter Cluster - Scientific Beekeeping


Understanding Colony Buildup and Decline Part 13a The Physics of the Winter Cluster Randy Oliver ScientificBeekeeping.com First published in ABJ July 2016 Updated in blue: 21 March 2019 In cold-winter locales, the temperature becomes too cool for workers to forage, and there is no nectar or...




scientificbeekeeping.com


----------



## joebeewhisperer (May 13, 2020)

ifixoldhouses said:


> The Bradford pears look like they are ready to pop here in Winston-Salem


Haven't even thought about looking at my Bradfords. Actually hope my bees are brooding up. Most haven't laid an egg in 5-6 weeks (unless the last couple of days). Also made me think I need to get a couple of drone-makers into the town where I work. There are 1000s of different nursery varieties grown there and the growing season is 2-3 weeks longer than ours of each end. I had thought about the move, but hadn't considered looking for blooming plants until you said this. It's supposed to be 24F here on Mon morning, but the principle holds if we get another extended warm period. Thanks! 


Gray Goose said:


> rumor has it the chickens help to control the SHB and some other bee pests.


Saw a chicken pecking something from the ground in front of a hive today. I was thinking this probably keeps a lot of dead bees/larvae and general crud away from them. I've had a few times where they were plucking live bees from an open feeding situation. A few hens will get up their nerve, peck around on a bee, occasionally take a sting in the chopper, shake their heads and go right back in. I generally try and keep this from happening, but they also grab a yellow jack or two and clean up any bees that die of old age anywhere on the place.

EDIT:


Lee Bussy said:


> And now it's 9°F here. 5°F down on the farm where the girls are.


Yikes!


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

As if on cue, Bob Binnie just released Warm Winter Weather and Checking Our Bees For Stores.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Lee Bussy said:


> As if on cue, Bob Binnie just released Warm Winter Weather and Checking Our Bees For Stores.


No question about food consumption once they start full blown brood rearing like that. 4 fold increase!


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I just did a round of OAV on all 32 hives yesterday, with light on and off rain and upper 50'sF here (love the ProVap). We're forecasted to stay below 40F for the next 10 days, down into the 20'sF at night and while the hives all seemed heavy and well populated, Bob's video is making me think about looking at some feeding if we hit a few more days of 50F plus going forward. I used the same ML patties last winter, but the girls didn't touch them, and I had 100% survival. Here, I'm looking at another 2 months before the early pollen so I'm thinking I'll buy some more-it's why we have fire extinguishers-hopefully never used but...


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

LarryBud said:


> I just did a round of OAV on all 32 hives yesterday, with light on and off rain and upper 50'sF here (love the ProVap). We're forecasted to stay below 40F for the next 10 days, down into the 20'sF at night and while the hives all seemed heavy and well populated, Bob's video is making me think about looking at some feeding if we hit a few more days of 50F plus going forward. I used the same ML patties last winter, but the girls didn't touch them, and I had 100% survival. Here, I'm looking at another 2 months before the early pollen so I'm thinking I'll buy some more-it's why we have fire extinguishers-hopefully never used but...


I wonder how long a period of elevated temperatures before the bees would start brood rearing? Is there a greater or lesser tendency to that depending on Italian/Carniolan genetics. Have seen some suggestion Italians are easier to stimulate; good for getting them to brood up for early pollination gigs but definitely not a benefit for me. Almond trees are very scarce here to the North of the Great lakes. Some people have to push them a bit for blueberry pollination though.

Weather aberrations like this do give pause for second thoughts.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Last fall the Illinois State Climatologist predicted a warmer than normal winter for Illinois, due to the La Nina condition in the Pacific. Guess he was right this time. Illinois State Climatologist 
I don't think climate change is needed to explain something within the normal cyclic nature of our local climate.

It was warm right up to Christmas but looks more 'normal' now, with a few inches of snow on the ground and temps in the 20s. Temps in the teens down to below zero would also be considered 'normal' for this season.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

AR1 said:


> I don't think climate change is needed to explain something within the normal cyclic nature of our local climate.


Thank you!


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

AR1 said:


> Last fall the Illinois State Climatologist predicted a warmer than normal winter for Illinois, due to the La Nina condition in the Pacific.


KC (and the Hillsboro area where I am moving for that matter) always seems to be on the edge of any such predictions. Every year I have a "well it could be warmer/colder/wetter/dryer as a result, maybe not" forecast. Must be a sweet gig to be a weatherman.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

AR1 said:


> Last fall the Illinois State Climatologist predicted a warmer than normal winter for Illinois, due to the La Nina condition in the Pacific. Guess he was right this time. Illinois State Climatologist
> I don't think climate change is needed to explain something within the normal cyclic nature of our local climate.


 There are a few threads here right now about the warmth of this winter and some lead into global warming. (I'm trying not to open a can of worms again) Pretty much all indicators and meteorologist did predict a warm winter in North America late last summer directly referencing the la Nina conditions in the Pacific. I was kind of interested in these recent thread as we are warm here in NJ this winter (although the next 10 days look like below freezing and snow tomorrow) so I looked up some NOAA reports on winter temperature averages averages for here. In NJ, 1907 was the warmest on record followed and the coldest was 1904. Global warmimg-yes-12,000 years ago there was a 1000 meters of glacial ice here, part a normal long term warming and cooling of the planet. as far as bees? Well, we have a non-native species that needs to be managed.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Bob's bees have full frames of brood in late December.

Starvation risk.

Anyone else down south seeing brood like that ?


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Did not watch the video, but....
Back to what I said, bees will break cluster to stand on brood and freeze to death. They will not recluster, abandoning the brood, to keep warm themselves but stand on brood to keep it warm and freeze in place.

No PHD or paper to cite from just what I have seen.

your mileage may vary.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

G3farms said:


> Did not watch the video, but....
> Back to what I said, bees will break cluster to stand on brood and freeze to death. They will not recluster, abandoning the brood, to keep warm themselves but stand on brood to keep it warm and freeze in place.
> 
> No PHD or paper to cite from just what I have seen.
> ...


I have read that if they cant move to food supplies they can starve out in 2 or 3 days. My son has lost some bees and a lot of chilled brood died when a false spring came in southern Ontario. Mine had not brooded up yet so were OK.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

username00101 said:


> Bob's bees have full frames of brood in late December.
> 
> Starvation risk.
> 
> Anyone else down south seeing brood like that ?


I checked my bees at the beginning of the last warm spell. In my strongest hives I found larger than expected areas of brood for that time of year. I hope the queens did not continue to lay eggs through the warm spell. I'm having a serious relapse of the New Beekeeper Winter Blues. I want to look, but know better. 

Alex


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

Problem solved here in North Alabama. Snowing here and cooler temps the next two weeks.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

LOL we woke up to snow on the ground also! was 70 just two days ago.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

I thought I saw the silver maples putting out some flowers on a tree I drove by the other day. Roses with leaves... The ground completely thawed - it was like a mid April day out there.

I am definitely seeing some signs of spring in our warmest climates in the county (zone 5b)

What the hell is going on. That's 3 months early.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

Well 4" of snow on the ground going down to the 20"s tonight, January has arrived and will expect more of the same into March. With a warm gulf stream to the south when ever the weather comes from the South West there could be warmer periods but come January and february and into March the wind prevails from the North West and the only thing that could help me is to go South myself. I be a poor subtropical country boy myself and this sort of weather sucks.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

username00101 said:


> I thought I saw the silver maples putting out some flowers on a tree I drove by the other day. Roses with leaves... The ground completely thawed - it was like a mid April day out there.
> 
> I am definitely seeing some signs of spring in our warmest climates in the county (zone 5b)
> 
> What the hell is going on. That's 3 months early.


Adios amigo.
One time too many Username!
Entertaining for a while.

Reminds me of the Bee Gees song: "I started a joke, which started the whole world crying But I didn't see that the joke was on me,"


----------



## bakerjw (Jun 7, 2021)

Yesterday, the bees from my one hive were focused on our aluminum recycling cans. My MIL drinks a lot of soda and they were in there after sugar water. Today, there is 4" of snow on the hive and 14 degree weather forecast for tonight.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Reality has hit 22F and flurries. Yesterday it was near 60F here and all of my hives were flying-today, tightly clustered inside. Nothing more than upper 30'sF for the next two weeks in the forecast. Glad I got a round of OAV done last weekend-hopefully it'll stay cold for at least a month or so and I can catch up on my woodwork and planning. Happy New Year!


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

We finally got cold here, as well. 15 or so overnight Sat. and Sunday.

Alex


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

A couple of days ago it was 77F, now snow on the ground.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

*December in Texas hottest on record in more than 130 years*










December in Texas hottest on record in more than 130 years


Last month Texas experienced its warmest December on record since 1889, said John Nielsen-Gammon, a regents professor of atmospheric sciences at Texas A&M University who also serves as the state climatologist.




phys.org


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ifixoldhouses said:


> A couple of days ago it was 77F, now snow on the ground.
> View attachment 66929


How do those bees do that close to the High Power lines?
I'd be restless with them there.

GG


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Gray Goose said:


> How do those bees do that close to the High Power lines?
> I'd be restless with them there.
> 
> GG


Why? it's a bee highway full of blackberry/ goldenrod for miles.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> How do those bees do that close to the High Power lines?


I know of large beeyards just below high voltage lines - no problems.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I had seen a few things on trapping swarms that said powerline easements were like funnels for swarms and the bees follow tree lines along them. But then I had heard that the electromagnetic fields around the line interrupted both birds and bees' natural navigation abilities. i have no idea which is true, but I do see a lot of bees foraging in them.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

ursa_minor said:


> GG, I was thinking more on the lines of Ian Stepplar, where the bees needed it dark. I guess if I make a outside entrance to the hives the cold air would still enter the hive and keep the bees from flying in cold weather.
> 
> My coop is highly insulated and has a plug that is thermostatically controlled and only comes on at the temp I set it to, my husband is an electrician by trade so he set it up. I usually keep it around 40F to conserve power in our cold winters.


I've heard of this before (artificial heating chicken hootches and bee colonies) but don't really understand the logic. Chickens, much like honeybees suffer from cold primarily when they get wet. It isn't the cold, it's the combination. 

Our chickens do quite well in an un-heated 10 x10 hootch. The only thing we do before winter is to block the two screened windows with plastic. In over 40 years we've never lost a hen to cold, although sometimes a few may begin molting later than the rest and take up residence in the nesting boxes instead of roosting. LOL, forcing a thorough clean up every day until feathers grow out and begin doing their job. For our own use, I think we could place several (4-6) colonies/Nuc's in with our chickens on a shelf with holes drilled to allow for an exit. Gotta think about this some more....

We have friends in Northern China who swear we coddle our chickens too much in the West (Honeybees too, perhaps?). Their chickens (near wild bantams) reside yearlong in a 3 sided open enclosure that only protects them from prevailing winds, rain and snow. Their winters are very similar to ours in N/W Wisconsin. 

I guess my point is; 

Chickens are a lot tougher than we think, depending on breed of course. Honeybees too. After all - they continue to survive in spite of our efforts to save, I mean kill them off.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

when I look for new yards I always look for gas lines and power lines, around here they only mow them every 5 years, tons of honey and no problems


----------



## William Bagwell (Sep 4, 2019)

ifixoldhouses said:


> A couple of days ago it was 77F, now snow on the ground.
> View attachment 66929


I see a *BAT HOUSE! *

Looks fairly new, any luck yet? Sorry for the thread jack, need to start a thread for bats down in Coffee Chat.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

drummerboy said:


> I've heard of this before (artificial heating chicken hootches and bee colonies) but don't really understand the logic. Chickens, much like honeybees suffer from cold primarily when they get wet. It isn't the cold, it's the combination.
> 
> Our chickens do quite well in an un-heated 10 x10 hootch. The only thing we do before winter is to block the two screened windows with plastic. In over 40 years we've never lost a hen to cold, although sometimes a few may begin molting later than the rest and take up residence in the nesting boxes instead of roosting. LOL, forcing a thorough clean up every day until feathers grow out and begin doing their job. For our own use, I think we could place several (4-6) colonies/Nuc's in with our chickens on a shelf with holes drilled to allow for an exit. Gotta think about this some more....
> 
> ...


in a closed coop the chickens heat the coop a bit and the bees also heat a bit so together they each benefited from the shared heat. the chickens also would interrupt the SHB from burrowing into the soil.
And instead of building 2 shed you can build one.

GG


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ifixoldhouses said:


> Why? it's a bee highway full of blackberry/ goldenrod for miles.


I have read the electro magnetic interference can cause orientation and queen return problems.
Ya sure forage there but then fly back somewhere else.

so apparently those bees are not noticeably affected.

GG


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

William Bagwell said:


> I see a *BAT HOUSE! *
> 
> Looks fairly new, any luck yet? Sorry for the thread jack, need to start a thread for bats down in Coffee Chat.


I put it up in May last Year, no luck yet. I had a guy make it for me.


Gray Goose said:


> I have read the electro magnetic interference can cause orientation and queen return problems.
> Ya sure forage there but then fly back somewhere else.
> 
> so apparently those bees are not noticeably affected.
> ...


I raise queens there no problem, only work the bees in a veil, so no problem there either, I read something about them being aggressive under power lines.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

drummerboy said:


> Chickens, much like honeybees suffer from cold primarily when they get wet. It isn't the cold, it's the combination.


We did no heat for years, frozen toes, frozen combs and frozen eggs, if you don't pick them within the hour they are cracked and done. -30C and lower for weeks on end is an incredible stress. My dad built this palace years ago when insulation was cheap and it has 1 foot of insulation in the floor, 1 foot or more in the ceiling and 6 inches in the walls. Not to mention an insulated shuttered window that stays closed when the temps. dip. We sell fertilized eggs from heritage breeds and people in warmer provinces like to have them when they get spring, not when we do. LOL.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

We are on a roller coaster. Monday we had 2 inches of snow. Today the bees were back foraging for pollen. Tomorrow predicted 2 more inches of snow and slush along with temperatures below 35F (2C).


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

_when I look for new yards I always look for gas lines and power lines, around here they only mow them every 5 years, tons of honey and no problems_

Theres a big nuclear power station and a ginormous right of way, it's got to be a mile across. Some day, that nuclear power plant is going to melt down and fry the entire valley.

but until then, I don't think they mow it more than once every 5 years, and it's all goldenrod and wildflowers. Some lucky guy's got a house right near it with like 20 hives.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

ursa_minor said:


> We did no heat for years, frozen toes, frozen combs and frozen eggs, if you don't pick them within the hour they are cracked and done. -30C and lower for weeks on end is an incredible stress. My dad built this palace years ago when insulation was cheap and it has 1 foot of insulation in the floor, 1 foot or more in the ceiling and 6 inches in the walls. Not to mention an insulated shuttered window that stays closed when the temps. dip. We sell fertilized eggs from heritage breeds and people in warmer provinces like to have them when they get spring, not when we do. LOL.



You are sooo right....Winter does require more trips to the Hen House, lest you end up w/ frozen eggs.


----------



## John Combs (Nov 2, 2018)

username00101 said:


> Saw the below image from Raleigh, North Carolina.
> 
> Anyone seeing blooms yet?
> 
> ...


Maples were red tipping on Friday and dandelions were blooming here in eastern Kentucky and now a week later it’s supposed to be down around 10 degrees for the low it has drove my bees crazy


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

maples were red tipping? 10F may kill the buds. I've seen those take temps down into the teens without dying. but I dont know if the red tips can survive 10F.....


----------



## nervousnellie (May 25, 2011)

username00101 said:


> Saw the below image from Raleigh, North Carolina.
> 
> Anyone seeing blooms yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## nervousnellie (May 25, 2011)

here at 6400 feet south of Denver on the edge of the prairie we had a dry very warm December. My rose bushes had new leaves, my lilacs budded out strongly and I worried that the new maples that I planted last year would bud out also. But now we have had very cold nights, snow, and steady bad winds, so everything went black - buds, leaves, etc.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Jan brought -41C today, schools closed, happy, happy kids. Maybe that is why I remember not minding winter, the best days were when the radio announcer called out your bus number as cancelled. Roll over, cuddle in and go back to sleep, there is no better feeling. LOL


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

i decided to make some sugar bricks tonight. I have 10 trays in the dehydrator. Planning on putting some on a few hives Saturday.


----------



## nimrodcole (Jan 7, 2022)

Tarheeler said:


> Been in the mid 70s here for the last 4 or 5 days


9F this morning at my house in MI-going out to the reload my candy board


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

We finally reached some winter air 25 here this am


----------



## nervousnellie (May 25, 2011)

Tarheeler said:


> We finally reached some winter air 25 here this am


hadn't heard "winter air" for many years - and then I heard it from my southern bred grandma in Missouri. takes me back.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

44f today and the girls were flying.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

Haveuseen1? said:


> 44f today and the girls were flying.


Mine were out at 35F it was sunny.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Looks like Winter has returned for January!


----------



## RNSwans (Jul 3, 2021)

Did hive checks yesterday.
Each yard totally diffetent.
2nd yard, we had drones in the h I ves already.
Were able to idetify hives that might need extra vittles.
So. CARLINA HERE.


----------



## nervousnellie (May 25, 2011)

my girls were flying today - 50 degrees and sunny. They were sure buzzing around the hive and around anyone that was outside enjoying the sun and working.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

So the biggest idiots from my collection also decided it is spring today - sunny and just under 40F (just only for now).
Well, most of the idiots end up dead.
It is not Italy here, for Pete's Sake, you fools!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Current temp 57F, predicted 60F tomorrow. I am watching my bees flying and hauling in more pollen. I know this is a sign they are brooding, but I wish it was a month from now. At this rate, I will have to put some feed on a couple of colonies in March.

I have a comment for those who are dismissing the current temperature swings by stating it is a "normal variation". I have an exceptionally good memory that is tied to beekeeping from 1969 until now. In the 1960's and 1970's, I could count on the bees being clustered and unable to fly at all from early November until mid February. Today I am watching my bees flying weekly in January and foraging pollen 6 weeks earlier than normal.

You can tell a city slicker that global warming is bogus and he might believe it. It is hard to fool a beekeeper or a farmer. We have to be out in the weather watching what is happening and keeping track of what needs to be done to keep our stock alive. If weather patterns have changed this much in the 53 years that my memory covers, wouldn't it be reasonable to keep an open mind that maybe this is not a normal cycle? Maybe just watch carefully what happens for the next 10 years and see if perhaps the world we accept as normal is changing a lot faster than we thought possible.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Fusion_power said:


> Current temp 57F, predicted 60F tomorrow. I am watching my bees flying and hauling in more pollen. I know this is a sign they are brooding, but I wish it was a month from now. At this rate, I will have to put some feed on a couple of colonies in March.
> 
> I have a comment for those who are dismissing the current temperature swings by stating it is a "normal variation". I have an exceptionally good memory that is tied to beekeeping from 1969 until now. In the 1960's and 1970's, I could count on the bees being clustered and unable to fly at all from early November until mid February. Today I am watching my bees flying weekly in January and foraging pollen 6 weeks earlier than normal.
> 
> You can tell a city slicker that global warming is bogus and he might believe it. It is hard to fool a beekeeper or a farmer. We have to be out in the weather watching what is happening and keeping track of what needs to be done to keep our stock alive. If weather patterns have changed this much in the 53 years that my memory covers, wouldn't it be reasonable to keep an open mind that maybe this is not a normal cycle? Maybe just watch carefully what happens for the next 10 years and see if perhaps the world we accept as normal is changing a lot faster than we thought possible.


Memories are notoriously unreliable devices so I have included a few links from the Alabama Office of the Climatologist for your perusal. Interesting if for no other purpose. Enjoy!

Office of the Alabama State Climatologist: The Alabama Office of the State Climatologist :: Dr. John R. Christy

Hottest-Coldest 1895-2018: https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/alclimatereport/april2018/Hottest-Coldest042018.pdf

Wettest-Driest 1895-2018: https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/alclimatereport/april2018/Wettest-Driest042018.pdf

The Alabama Climate Report: The Alabama Climate Report


----------



## david stern (Dec 13, 2021)

clyderoad said:


> Memories are notoriously unreliable devices so I have included a few links from the Alabama Office of the Climatologist for your perusal. Interesting if for no other purpose. Enjoy!
> 
> Office of the Alabama State Climatologist: The Alabama Office of the State Climatologist :: Dr. John R. Christy
> 
> Hottest-Coldest 1895-2018: https://www.nsstc.uah.edu/alclimatereport/april2018/Hottest-Coldest042018.pdf


Looking at the Hottest -I found January and February showing exactly the same temps.


----------



## nervousnellie (May 25, 2011)

Fusion_power said:


> Current temp 57F, predicted 60F tomorrow. I am watching my bees flying and hauling in more pollen. I know this is a sign they are brooding, but I wish it was a month from now. At this rate, I will have to put some feed on a couple of colonies in March.
> 
> I have a comment for those who are dismissing the current temperature swings by stating it is a "normal variation". I have an exceptionally good memory that is tied to beekeeping from 1969 until now. In the 1960's and 1970's, I could count on the bees being clustered and unable to fly at all from early November until mid February. Today I am watching my bees flying weekly in January and foraging pollen 6 weeks earlier than normal.
> 
> You can tell a city slicker that global warming is bogus and he might believe it. It is hard to fool a beekeeper or a farmer. We have to be out in the weather watching what is happening and keeping track of what needs to be done to keep our stock alive. If weather patterns have changed this much in the 53 years that my memory covers, wouldn't it be reasonable to keep an open mind that maybe this is not a normal cycle? Maybe just watch carefully what happens for the next 10 years and see if perhaps the world we accept as normal is changing a lot faster than we thought possible.


I'm a 5 year beekeeper and a 1.5 year temp. recordkeeper. I'm at 6400' in Colorado and I'm watching our "normal" be pretty un-normal. What's coming is what's coming!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Sad reality. I have a near photographic memory. This is a very bad thing because there are some things in life that are best forgotten... and I can't forget. Those charts highlight one thing. We have had higher temperatures over the last 10 years than at any time since records have been kept.

But back to the Clyde's reports. That is statewide for Alabama. I grew up in NorthEast Alabama in the area that normally gets the coldest average temperatures in the state. I have memories of 8 inches of snow in February 1966 and I remember in the winter of 1973/1974 having a freeze so intense we could skate on a neighbor's pond. Most of all, I tracked when I had weather mild enough for bees to fly and queens to mate. I remember the first time we had 67 degrees on November 5th which is pretty much the lowest temperature queens will normally fly to mate. Now we have queen mating weather just about the entire month of November. For that matter, I could have mated queens most of December 2021.

I envy you the ability.....

to forget.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Fusion_power said:


> Sad reality. I have a near photographic memory. This is a very bad thing because there are some things in life that are best forgotten... and I can't forget. Those charts highlight one thing. We have had higher temperatures over the last 10 years than at any time since records have been kept.
> 
> But back to the Clyde's reports. That is statewide for Alabama. I grew up in NorthEast Alabama in the area that normally gets the coldest average temperatures in the state. I have memories of 8 inches of snow in February 1966 and I remember in the winter of 1973/1974 having a freeze so intense we could skate on a neighbor's pond. Most of all, I tracked when I had weather mild enough for bees to fly and queens to mate. I remember the first time we had 67 degrees on November 5th which is pretty much the lowest temperature queens will normally fly to mate. Now we have queen mating weather just about the entire month of November. For that matter, I could have mated queens most of December 2021.
> 
> ...


I listed a reference is all. You'll have to take it from there.
There is location specific information available as well, search the climatologists site for it.
For fun, you can compare your memory against the empirical data points to see how you size up against it. 
Weather for $2000 Alex!


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> Well, most of the idiots end up dead.
> It is not Italy here, for Pete's Sake, you fools!


Is this your method of selective breeding?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

LarryBud said:


> Is this your method of selective breeding?


If this queen makes it through, she will be tossed.
None other hives insist flying about in mid-January.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Sunny and 63 degrees today so I decided to check a colony. There were about 3 frames of bees - keep in mind this is Dadant frames so the equivalent of 4 frames in Langstroth deeps. This is a typical size mite resistant colony that overwinters here. Two combs had brood, one was about 8 inches diameter on both sides, the other about 4 inches diameter on both sides. What was unusual was seeing an abundance of newly hatched young bees. Roughly 800 bees were newly hatched based on the brood patches. Stores were in good shape with about 40 pounds in the hive. I would feed if it were less than 30 pounds and may still wind up feeding if they need it in March. The queen is bronze/orange on the back and pale orange/yellow on the underside of her abdomen. She is 6 months old and should give a good accounting in the spring buildup.

I made a few changes in the colony. Four frames were in poor condition with a lot of drone cells. I had 4 good frames from another colony with extras so I swapped out to give this colony an abundance of laying area with relatively few drone cells.

Is this normal for December/January conditions? No, it is not normal to have this much brood so early in the year. If this colony keeps going, I will have to split in late March and may be able to split into 3 colonies. Time will tell.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Fusion_power said:


> Sunny and 63 degrees today so I decided to check a colony. There were about 3 frames of bees - keep in mind this is Dadant frames so the equivalent of 4 frames in Langstroth deeps. This is a typical size mite resistant colony that overwinters here. Two combs had brood, one was about 8 inches diameter on both sides, the other about 4 inches diameter on both sides. What was unusual was seeing an abundance of newly hatched young bees. Roughly 800 bees were newly hatched based on the brood patches. Stores were in good shape with about 40 pounds in the hive. I would feed if it were less than 30 pounds and may still wind up feeding if they need it in March. The queen is bronze/orange on the back and pale orange/yellow on the underside of her abdomen. She is 6 months old and should give a good accounting in the spring buildup.
> 
> I made a few changes in the colony. Four frames were in poor condition with a lot of drone cells. I had 4 good frames from another colony with extras so I swapped out to give this colony an abundance of laying area with relatively few drone cells.
> 
> Is this normal for December/January conditions? No, it is not normal to have this much brood so early in the year. If this colony keeps going, I will have to split in late March and may be able to split into 3 colonies. Time will tell.


good showing for the queen.
Lets hope a cold snap doesn't have them chilled.

GG


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Fusion_power said:


> You can tell a city slicker that global warming is bogus and he might believe it. It is hard to fool a beekeeper or a farmer. We have to be out in the weather watching what is happening and keeping track of what needs to be done to keep our stock alive. If weather patterns have changed this much in the 53 years that my memory covers, wouldn't it be reasonable to keep an open mind that maybe this is not a normal cycle? Maybe just watch carefully what happens for the next 10 years and see if perhaps the world we accept as normal is changing a lot faster than we thought possible.


I happened upon this older paper on the "nature of climate" and thought it might offer some perspective of the big picture, and potentially ease any anxiety felt when the "weather" throws a curveball.

Eight glacial cycles from an Antarctic ice core.

(Eight glacial cycles from an Antarctic ice core PDF attached.)


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Clyde, can you interpret it?

Short version, 8 glacial cycles over the last 740,000 years with today being an inter-glacial period. It specifically states that it does NOT account for human interference. If you read between the lines, it infers that this inter-glacial period would be suggested to have relatively few changes for the next few thousand years barring human interference.

The question is not whether or not the climate has varied widely over the last (insert x number of thousands of years). The question is whether or not human activities are modifying the climate and if so, what will be the effect of those changes. We could also ask a subsidiary question about what caused the previous glacial cycles where variations in earth's orbit and occasional volcanic outbursts are known to be implicated. Snowball earth was a thing at one time where almost the entire earth surface was covered in ice. Tropical earth was a thing at one time when even the north and south pole melted and the entire earth had a hot tropical climate. What happens if all the ice melts? New Orleans is in deep trouble for one thing as it is already below sea level.

I submit that this question deserves a separate thread if you choose to pursue it. I would prefer to discuss beekeeping since climate change is a highly polarizing issue.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Fusion_power said:


> Clyde, can you interpret it?
> 
> Short version, 8 glacial cycles over the last 740,000 years with today being an inter-glacial period. It specifically states that it does NOT account for human interference. If you read between the lines, it infers that this inter-glacial period would be suggested to have relatively few changes for the next few thousand years barring human interference.
> 
> ...


Sure I can, pretty good at interpreting core samples, albeit of rock and not ice, so understand their value in piecing together the past to interpret the present. I was hoping you were able to and got something useful from it. 
Pretty good paper IMO, gives great perspective on earthly parameters that are difficult to comprehend the scale of. 

There seems to be alot of uncertainty about the difference between simple weather aberrations and climatic patterns, so please start another thread.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Fusion_power said:


> Clyde, can you interpret it?
> 
> Short version, 8 glacial cycles over the last 740,000 years with today being an inter-glacial period. It specifically states that it does NOT account for human interference. If you read between the lines, it infers that this inter-glacial period would be suggested to have relatively few changes for the next few thousand years barring human interference.
> 
> ...


How this relates to bees is that in the past when change in weather occurred the animals shifted, bees included. Today we do not "migrate" with herds or seasons or with climate changes. So Some swarms will shift south or north, but for the most part we are forcing our bees to stay put and deal with it. So one vector of the "human climate vector" I see is the prevention of anemias shifting to accommodate the climate change, Unlike the last 8 glacial periods.

GG


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

My bees are flying and bringing in pollen again today with temperature just under 60 degrees and bright sunshine. I wouldn't call it heavy flight, but enough to see several loads of bright orange pollen coming in. We have not yet had a full week this winter that my bees have not been able to fly and forage. Thirty years ago, I did not expect a flight before mid-February. Now there is a weekly flight day.


----------



## david stern (Dec 13, 2021)

Here in Kansas we also have bees flying but I saw only one carrying something that looked like pollen.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

After the recent cold weather, what do the blooms look like?

Certain blooms are incredibly sensitive to warm springs followed by cold snaps.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

The Jan 18, 2022 data displayed on the Accumulated Growing Degree Day Anomaly Map by the National Phenology Network is below. 




__





Accumulated Growing Degree Day Products | USA National Phenology Network







www.usanpn.org




I hope the information proves helpful as one tool for beekeepers in understanding the progression of the "seasons" and is used to dispel some of the hocus pocus so prevalent in weather discussions lately.
It shows the anomaly, or how many more or fewer Growing Degree Days have accumulated this year compared to the 30 year average (1991-2020).











https://www.usanpn.org/files/npn/maps/agdd-anomaly-32f.png



From the Network:
DESCRIPTION
Heat accumulation in the spring is commonly used to predict the timing of phenological transitions in plants and animals. This accumulation is typically reported in Growing Degree Days. The USA-NPN is currently generating daily Accumulated Growing Degree Day (AGDD) maps using a January 1 start date and two base temperatures, 32°F and 50°F.
In many plants and animals, phenological transitions – especially those in spring - happen when enough warmth has accumulated. This warmth is often measured using growing degree days (GDDs). Growing degrees days are defined as the number of degrees the average daily temperature exceeds a base temperature, or the temperature below which the organism will remain in dormancy. Growing Degree Days are calculated as:

GDD = ((Tmax + Tmin)/2) - Tbase

If the average temperature for a day is lower than the base temperature, then no Growing Degree Days are counted.

Growing Degrees are accumulated daily, following a specified start date, by adding each day’s total to all previous days’ totals.

PURPOSE
For many plants and animals, there is a specific number of growing degree days that must be accumulated to trigger a change in phenological status such as budburst in plants or egg hatching in insects. These are referred to as growing degree thresholds. If a growing degree threshold for a phenological transition in a particular organism is known, it is possible to assess how soon that transition is likely to be reached, by calculating accumulated growing degree days (AGDDs) over the course of the season."

The map below shows the accumulation of Growing Degree Days since Jan 1 of the current year, using a 32°F base temperature, constructed on 1/18/22.












https://www.usanpn.org/files/npn/maps/agdd-32f.png


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Hmmm, but the phenology only accounts for the January 2022-Date.

If one were to set the start date of 12/1/21 and end date of 1/19/22 that map would look horrifying.

it's not set at 12/1/21, but 1/1/22, which is misleading, and wrong.

because spring started in December of 2021.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Yesterday bees were foraging for pollen with temps near 60F. Today temps were mid 30's and bees were huddled indoors all day. Tomorrow is forecast with a high of about 38F and low in the upper teens. The forecast for Monday is back into the mid-50's with bright sun. The bees are doing pretty well so far, but based on experience, I will prepare to feed in about 3 weeks, i.e. mid-February.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Upper teens after pollen may pretty well kill off whatever is left. Around here we call that a killing frost.


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

I'm just glad the bees are about 300 miles away from me. It removes all of my worry about what, if anything, I should do. All I can do is wait.


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

Winter landed here last week and will be here till at least through early February according to long range forcast. It came, it just came late to north Florida.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm not seeing anything above 40F highs for the next two weeks. Like to get some feed on the hives and maybe an early OAV shot but am not seeing any cooperation with the weather. Just sent an email for a quote on some pallets of hives-can't wait to spend more money-.

Where Global Warming when you need it???


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> All I can do is wait


In the end, that is all any of us can do.

We are headed back up to 60F with bright sunshine tomorrow. This may be an opportunity for a quick peek to see how the brooding is proceeding.

I really don't like this weather. There is something unnatural about having weekly flight days in January.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Every morning I wake up, start the coffee and look at the 10 day weather forecast hoping for a day that I can pop some tops, check out store and populations. Nothing above 40F in the next 10 days


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

Fusion_power said:


> In the end, that is all any of us can do.
> 
> We are headed back up to 60F with bright sunshine tomorrow. This may be an opportunity for a quick peek to see how the brooding is proceeding.
> 
> I really don't like this weather. There is something unnatural about having weekly flight days in January.


Looking historically at north Alabama, a high of 60 in January isn't abnormal.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Alabama, Texas, Louisiana, parts of Florida set all time historic records. So no, none of this weather in the south is normal in any way.

More record highs across Alabama on Wednesday

Fourth straight day of record highs in Alabama









Fourth straight day of record highs in Alabama


It could be even warmer on Saturday, but then winter returns.




www.al.com


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

NM


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

> Looking historically at north Alabama, a high of 60 in January isn't abnormal.


 One day maybe and that usually toward the end of January. Ten days so far and counting this year and some of those days setting all time record highs is definitely abnormal.


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

With all due respect, that's just not accurate. December was unquestionably hot no doubt, but It's regularly in the 60's in January and all throughout winter in Hamilton. This January is really no different than the rest. Especially considering the rest of the month is forcast 20s-50s. 

For example 10 years ago in 2012 there were more than 20 days over 60 degrees in the month of January.

Really to claim there aren't regularly sunny warm days during winter for bees to fly anywhere in the south is just not realistic.









Weather averages Hamilton, Alabama


Climate Data Hamilton. Monthly temperature, precipitation and climate graph.




www.usclimatedata.com













Past Weather in City of Hamilton, Alabama, USA — Yesterday or Further Back


Weather reports from the last weeks in City of Hamilton with highs and lows




www.timeanddate.com


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

You are a short term weather guy. I'm going back 40 to 50 years ago when I started beekeeping. Our weather has been highly erratic for the last 15 to 20 years. It is getting more erratic with time.

Also, Hamilton typically is 3 to 4 degrees warmer than where I live. There is a well known effect that towns and cities alter the microclimate. Example, some of the recent days that say my low was @22 degrees were actually 18 degrees where I live.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Fusion_power said:


> Example, some of the recent days that say my low was @22 degrees were actually 18 degrees where I live.


have you tried finding a different thermometer ? I kept testing some and found one that always showed 5 degrees warmer than the rest, I feel much better on cold days.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Fusion_power said:


> You are a short term weather guy. I'm going back 40 to 50 years ago when I started beekeeping. Our weather has been highly erratic for the last 15 to 20 years. It is getting more erratic with time.
> 
> Also, Hamilton typically is 3 to 4 degrees warmer than where I live. There is a well known effect that towns and cities alter the microclimate. Example, some of the recent days that say my low was @22 degrees were actually 18 degrees where I live.


Remember this one?
“You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time.”


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

_December was unquestionably hot no doubt, \
For example 10 years ago in 2012 there were more than 20 days over 60 degrees in the month of January.
Really to claim there aren't regularly sunny warm days during winter for bees to fly anywhere in the south is just not realistic _

This poster is comparing the previous record warm 2012?

Just note - that the record in 2012 was broken already....
_
The European Copernicus Climate Change Service rates the past seven years — 2015 through 2021 — as being the seven warmest years on record, with 2010 slightly beating out 2014 as the eighth warmest year on record. _




*2012: Hottest Year on Record for Continental U.S.*









2012: Hottest Year on Record for Continental U.S.


Last year was the warmest year on record for the continental U.S. by a wide margin, scientists said this week.




www.nationalgeographic.com


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

username00101 said:


> _December was unquestionably hot no doubt, \
> For example 10 years ago in 2012 there were more than 20 days over 60 degrees in the month of January.
> Really to claim there aren't regularly sunny warm days during winter for bees to fly anywhere in the south is just not realistic _
> 
> ...


I went back 10 years. Thought that was good round number. All I stated is this January is typical. Nothing more, nothing less. I didn't bring up global warming. You seem to want a debate. I'm not interested in one.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

There's no debate requested, or a debate anticipated. 

The data is obvious. 

See the above graph for reference.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

username00101 said:


> There's no debate requested, or a debate anticipated.
> 
> The data is obvious.
> 
> See the above graph for reference.


Ok, here's a little debate. Climatic changes are not done in 20-year cycles, 50-year cycles or even 500-year cycles. Warming and cooling periods have occurred including the Medieval Warming Period (c 950-1250 AD) and the Little Ice Age (1300-1850 AD). If fact, any climatic data prior to 1950 is dubious at best (due to equipment used and recording keeping methodology) and availability of weather data collecting station (worldwide). Variations (short term) can be correlated to temporary abnormalities (i.e., significant volcanic activity impacting sunlight reaching earth's surface). On should also consider that even as late as the early 20th century, a significant amount of the earth's surfaces had yet to be mapped or even explored let alone be represented with even rudimentary weather stations. Currently, ocean current mapping is still incomplete and much of weather influencing currents are still only theoretically understood. the 1940's peaking of planetary temperatures is data that was obtained by the military as part of the Second World War efforts and the retrieved data was focused on troop movements and bombing missions. Keep in mind, with the most advanced science of the time, Eisenhower could not obtain reliable 48- and 72-hour weather forecasts for the Normandie Invasion in June of 1944 postponing the Invasion twice.

Since the Last Glacial Period (ending 11,000 years ago) the planet has been warming since. However, the LGP is part of a larger sequence of glacial and interglacial periods known as the Quaternary glaciation which started around 2,588,000 years ago and is ongoing. Warming and cooling. From the point of view of human archeology, our **** Sapien ancestors were still competing for resources with the remaining populations of Neanderthals. The glacial-interglacial cycles are caused by periodic variations in the Earth's orbit and should never be confused with short term climatic trends. I would never argue that we are not warming, it is natural cycle that an insignificant creature like humans can control or affect. Pull up a chart of the last 20,000 years.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

I don't think that those who believe in climate change do not understand that the world has been warming since the dawn of time so maps tracking back thousands of years which show just that are not being disputed. I think it is the increase in the rate of that warming in recent years, which results in extreme weather events, that is the issue.

I, for the life of me cannot see a downside for the environment and our lives when we support better practices in looking after this planet.
If climate change is not real what have we lost by finding better ways to pollute less? If a belief in climate change results in the majority of humans acting more responsibly and doing what is necessary to lessen our negative impact on the world and who try and do better, how does that hurt?


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

LarryBud said:


> Ok, here's a little debate. Climatic changes are not done in 20-year cycles, 50-year cycles or even 500-year cycles. Warming and cooling periods have occurred including the Medieval Warming Period (c 950-1250 AD) and the Little Ice Age (1300-1850 AD). If fact, any climatic data prior to 1950 is dubious at best (due to equipment used and recording keeping methodology) and availability of weather data collecting station (worldwide). Variations (short term) can be correlated to temporary abnormalities (i.e., significant volcanic activity impacting sunlight reaching earth's surface). On should also consider that even as late as the early 20th century, a significant amount of the earth's surfaces had yet to be mapped or even explored let alone be represented with even rudimentary weather stations. Currently, ocean current mapping is still incomplete and much of weather influencing currents are still only theoretically understood. the 1940's peaking of planetary temperatures is data that was obtained by the military as part of the Second World War efforts and the retrieved data was focused on troop movements and bombing missions. Keep in mind, with the most advanced science of the time, Eisenhower could not obtain reliable 48- and 72-hour weather forecasts for the Normandie Invasion in June of 1944 postponing the Invasion twice.
> 
> Since the Last Glacial Period (ending 11,000 years ago) the planet has been warming since. However, the LGP is part of a larger sequence of glacial and interglacial periods known as the Quaternary glaciation which started around 2,588,000 years ago and is ongoing. Warming and cooling. From the point of view of human archeology, our **** Sapien ancestors were still competing for resources with the remaining populations of Neanderthals. The glacial-interglacial cycles are caused by periodic variations in the Earth's orbit and should never be confused with short term climatic trends. I would never argue that we are not warming, it is natural cycle that an insignificant creature like humans can control or affect. Pull up a chart of the last 20,000 years.
> 
> View attachment 67266


Nice graph Larry.
So what was the thermometer used 5000 Years ago, And what was the temp recordings written on

even 500 years ago in the US there were no temp stations, thermometers, pencils, weather stations.
Sorry I would need to see the peer reviewed paper from 500 Years ago discussing the temperature measurements of Denver Co. O wait there was no Denver either then or peers in the US, Or the US.

according to Viking lore, Green land was Green back then, where on the graph is that heat blip?
there are Tropical Fern Fossils in Alaska, seriously it was a lot hotter then to have tropics in Alaska.
musta been before that, right before the global cooling...........

Seriously I am not for waste, Shows like "the amazing race" seem like such a waste. for entertainment, we are burning jet fuel. we may wish we had more of it some day..

be aware of data from that long ago,, it needs to be created from current backward extrapolations, which in 10000 years we will know how accurate they were.

GG


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Our most accurate historic weather/temperature information comes primarily from two places; ice core samples and layered deep sea deposits.

It is depressing to me that we struggle to have a decent conversation on this overall topic. In my lifetime, I have seen weather changes that are painfully obvious. That the climate has been warming for 11,000 years with some ups and downs is not in question. That the rate of increase in average temperature has accelerated over the last @70 years (we could pick some other time references, but 70 years gives some good discussion since we have reasonably good records) is finally provable. The overriding concern is about the effects of increasing temperatures. We could argue about what the effects will be, but one thing is certain, there will be a LOT of people hurt by them.

Back to on-topic, tomorrow is forecast 55 degrees with bright sunshine. You can bet the bees will be flying. We are trending toward half of all days in January bringing bee flight temperatures.

"Climate is what you expect, weather is what you get" Robert Heinlein


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Goose-


Gray Goose said:


> Nice graph Larry.
> So what was the thermometer used 5000 Years ago, And what was the temp recordings written on


Obviously, there weren't any, but the same data represented in Username's chart are based upon coring's of trees, rock and ice-my point is that short duration do not show true global trends. Those Petoskey Stones that I picked up on Lake Michigan's beach last fall show that weather may have been different in your neighborhood awhile back. (I still have on rolling around in my Land Rover's console!)



Gray Goose said:


> according to Viking lore, Green land was Green back then, where on the graph is that heat blip?


That would be confirmed by the Medieval Warming Period (c 950-1250 AD) mentioned in my post-timeline works out for old Lief. The graph I posted ends 10,000 years ago at the end of the Last Glacial Period-perhaps you are right that I should have posted one to include modern times. I'll find one for you. 



Gray Goose said:


> there are Tropical Fern Fossils in Alaska, seriously it was a lot hotter then to have tropics in Alaska.


Petoskey Stone-LOL. For those that don't know, Petoskey Stone are a rock made from coralline deposits (prehistoric coral reefs) found in many of the Great Lakes between the US and Canada. They would, through extrapolations, show that 400 million years ago it was much warmer where you are than it is now-you could have taken a swim down on the beach today back then! Oh, but wait, North America 400 million years ago was in the Southern Hemisphere!

I am not a climate denier and am very interested in keeping our environment clean and our planet livable. I am not Bill Nye the Science guy although we both are civil engineers. But actually, I have post graduate degrees in Petroleum (drilling deep holes on land) and Marine (drilling deep holes in the ocean) Engineering and have spent way too much time looking at these cores.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

_Obviously, there weren't any, but the same data represented in Username's chart are based upon coring's of trees, rock and ice-my point _

The data present there are from NASA, NOAA, Hadley - all government organizations with modern measurement tools (i.e., thermometers). Tree samples? See the below reference: Key word: INSTRUMENTAL RECORDS.





__





Pubs.GISS: Hansen and Lebedeff 1987: Global trends of measured surface air temperature







pubs.giss.nasa.gov





_Graphs and tables are updated around the middle of every month using current data files from *NOAA GHCN v4* (meteorological stations) and *ERSST v5* (ocean areas), combined as described in our publications Hansen et al. (2010) and Lenssen et al. (2019). These updated files incorporate reports for the previous month and also late reports and corrections for earlier months. 
The results indicate a global warming of about 0.5-0.7°C in the past century, with warming of similar magnitude in both hemispheres; the northern hemisphere result is similar to that found by several other investigators. A strong warming trend between 1965 and 1980 raised the global mean temperature in 1980 and 1981 to the highest level in the period of* instrumental records. *_


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Fusion_power said:


> It is depressing to me that we struggle to have a decent conversation on this overall topic. In my lifetime, I have seen weather changes that are painfully obvious. That the climate has been warming for 11,000 years with some ups and downs is not in question. That the rate of increase in average temperature has accelerated over the last @70 years (we could pick some other time references, but 70 years gives some good discussion since we have reasonably good records) is finally provable. The overriding concern is about the effects of increasing temperatures. We could argue about what the effects will be, but one thing is certain, there will be a LOT of people hurt by them.


I promise to walk away from this after this one. I am over 60 years old. I grew up in North Jersey 10 miles outside of New York City. As a kid, I went to school in downtown Jersey City in a classroom looking out over NY harbor and it was a rare day that you could actually see across the harbor to the skyline. Air pollution at the time was horrible, coal and bunker oil fired power plants and buildings. Now, it's a rare day you can't see across the harbor and that would be from rain or snow. Things are improving, have faith.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

What is depressing and terribly annoying is when one makes baseless claims on topic after topic and expects reasonable people to believe them.
Presenting observations, recalling faded memories, posting personal theories about assumed insect behaviors, etc. as 'facts' beyond question and beyond dispute has no place in any dialog worth the time to participate, and
the trend in participation is glaringly obvious.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Fusion_power said:


> Our most accurate historic weather/temperature information comes primarily from two places; ice core samples and layered deep sea deposits.
> 
> It is depressing to me that we struggle to have a decent conversation on this overall topic. In my lifetime, I have seen weather changes that are painfully obvious. That the climate has been warming for 11,000 years with some ups and downs is not in question. That the rate of increase in average temperature has accelerated over the last @70 years (we could pick some other time references, but 70 years gives some good discussion since we have reasonably good records) is finally provable. The overriding concern is about the effects of increasing temperatures. We could argue about what the effects will be, but one thing is certain, there will be a LOT of people hurt by them.
> 
> ...


FP
in the past people and critters and plants migrated, toward and away from the poles.
Those that did a good job are still here, the rest, well some were lost.
Now we call that an "invasive species" if we can, we will move around, hopefully we can shift as fast as the climate does. really doubt it will be the first or last warming, Certainly be the most hand wringing over it , since who knows when.

looks like we will see 35 F next tue so I will be checking a few light hives to see if a sugar brick is needed.
Over all no below zero to speak of so the bitter cold so far has held off.

feb 1 is a new moon so lets see what that week looks like.

GG


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

Fact for my Town.
Last year 6 days below 0 F
This year 17 days..
30 below tonight


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

It looks like we are going to wind up with 62 degrees on the 31st if the forecast is reasonably accurate. I've watched my bees fly extensively in December and January. Time will tell if it is good or bad for the bees and the plants they visit.

In 2007, we had an atypical freeze with 22F on April 7th. We had warmer than usual weather in the 2 weeks prior so a lot of spring blooms were either already opened or else the buds had swollen enough to be damaged by cold. The result was the only year I can recall where my bees did not make any surplus. They barely survived until the fall flow. What will this year bring?


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Are the maples blooming yet down in Alabama from the spring weather in December?

It's possible to evaluate these matters prior to the onset of the flow to get a prediction of how bad things will be.

What about the buttercups, dandelions and other blooms - are they still alive after the 18F weather?


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

ursa_minor said:


> If climate change is not real what have we lost by finding better ways to pollute less?


I find it somewhat ironic that all of the things we humans have done to save the planet seem to be doing the reverse. In my lifetime I remember people talking about cooling the earth because of those horrible polluting cars, trucks, factories, and power stations. "We must clean the air!" We did so, and then wham, we get warmer. (Please note that I am not suggesting there were no other effects of airborne particulate pollution.)

Then we get these battery-powered cars. Has anyone thought about where Lithium comes from? There are huge deposits in S America, but the mining (really pumping) for Lithium is not environmentally friendly, requiring 5MM gallons of water to yield one ton of Lithium.

If you argue climate change at the micro-level, someone drags out a graph showing the last 50 years. If you argue the 50-year type of trend, someone brings up ice ages. The facts are:

Humans can change the micro-climate and that mostly impacts humans
Humans continue to think they know what's best for the earth when we really only mean what's best for our current use for the earth
Humans like to argue
But back to @ursa_minor's question: We lose money of course because cleaner energy sources require huge investments. Governments love that. So it would be interesting to graph the size of the US government against global warming for instance. See, it really is all the hot air in Washington that's causing all the problems.

I'd love to simply say we'd be healthier too, but I think that's a pipe-dream. Our use of "clean" technologies really removes the environmental impact from our backyards and moves it to the deserts of Bolivia. I'm not suggesting we shouldn't try, but I also caution against virtue-signaling. A celebrity getting an electric vehicle is not a trendsetting event. I think they should buy two and give one to a needy family who otherwise would be stuck in an old vehicle which will continue to pollute the environment. THAT would be change.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Maple and other spring bloom for the most part has not been impacted. Pear tree buds swelled and in a few places opened back in December. Buttercups are just now starting to push up out of the soil. Buttercups have to get a lot colder than we have had so far to be damaged.

Whatever this weather brings, we have bees to tend, frames to assemble, foundation to insert, and other things that beekeepers do in winter.... including reading threads on forums and opening a few old books.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Lee Bussy said:


> A celebrity getting an electric vehicle is not a trendsetting event. I think they should buy two and give one to a needy family who otherwise would be stuck in an old vehicle which will continue to pollute the environment. THAT would be change.


Amen to that!!!!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Slactivism abounds! Google it. Gotta love virtue signalling!


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

_Maple and other spring bloom for the most part has not been impacted. Pear tree buds swelled and in a few places opened back in December. Buttercups are just now starting to push up out of the soil. Buttercups have to get a lot colder than we have had so far to be damaged._

If the pears opened then other things have opened as well. Probably going to be pretty bad.


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

@username00101 bad for what exactly?


----------



## Lee Bussy (May 28, 2021)

Spring in the Northern Hemisphere starts on Sunday, March 20, at 11:33 A.M. EDT. Can we make it?

Honestly, the only thing I am worried about is getting my woodenware painted.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I see the east coast is getting a storm
Good place for it, I am about done with shoveling.

GG


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

Didn't get the snow just the cold temps.-26 F right now..


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

Another beautiful 57f day in North Alabama. Which is not that uncommon.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

down to around 21 last night and then saw a dandelion this after noon........go figure


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Bees were flying heavily today after 2 days of cold temps. Local temps hit 58F which is well within normal range for bees to forage. Local forecasts suggest tomorrow (January 31) will be in the low 60's and Tuesday will be around 68F. We have plenty of cold weather yet to come. My bees have pulled in more pollen over the last month than any year I can remember. We have had 16 flight days and 15 non-flight days in January.

I'm going to inspect a colony tomorrow to see if they are showing any signs of stress. I expect to have to move some combs of honey closer to the brood frames.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

I lost one hive due to starving out, they had plenty of stores, or at least I thought. Big cluster of bees but no food. Got to checking the others and several were very light, so put the winter patty mix to them.


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

G3farms said:


> I lost one hive due to starving out, they had plenty of stores, or at least I thought. Big cluster of bees but no food. Got to checking the others and several were very light, so put the winter patty mix to them.


I had to put a jar of honey on one of my small nucs yesterday


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

G3farms said:


> I lost one hive due to starving out, they had plenty of stores, or at least I thought.


G3, don't you practice preventive dry feed?
At your place it is probably even more important than up here.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Everything was looking good. I bet there was three pounds of bees in there. With the warm days we have had, I think some of them broke cluster and went to town on eating stores. All of the hives had 60 pounds or more of honey on them, with the exception of a couple of late cut outs that did not have time to really build up, but have been stringing them along. Heck the smallest hive was a very small bee tree, I bet there is not even a fist size ball of bees in there and they are still making it some how. Then there is the single deep that still feels like there is a 12" cap block in it. 

All mutts, I do have my eye on a couple to make queens from.

dry feed, no, winter patties yes.


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

G3farms said:


> dry feed, no, winter patties yes.


Well, the carbs come before the protein - in keeping the bees alive short-term (and even you and me, for that matter).
I'd keep the carbs in there before the protein, if you want the bees alive.

Once the bees make it closer to spring, then maybe the patties can be useful at that time.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

But what you snow bound fellas don't understand is the weather here is almost spring like compared to what you are seeing. Heck it is 50 now! have already had some stuff bloom several weeks ago before this cold snap killed it back.

I'll be chasing swarms when you are still shoveling out the driveway LOL

Carbs?? sugar and HFCS surely have some in them 
Not sure what is in you winter patties???


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

G3farms said:


> But what you snow bound fellas don't understand is the weather here is almost spring like compared to what you are seeing. Heck it is 50 now! have already had some stuff bloom several weeks ago before this cold snap killed it back.
> 
> I'll be chasing swarms when you are still shoveling out the driveway LOL
> 
> ...


And here is the deal - the winter in the 50s is worse than winter in the 10s and 20s - it takes much more energy because your bees are *active*.
This is how you get caught off guard.
Worthy bees up here are very, very stingy - like Toyota Prius.
Cold is better that way - because you sleep better when it is cold in your bedroom. Yes, indeed.

Winter patties?
I don't use them.
No need if you are a hobbyist - no rush to push the bees for pollination/nuc making/etc.
They wake up when they feel like it.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

That is just it.

Yours are lazy and wake up when they want to (they must be liberal types of bees), mine are awake and ready to go, I am wanting the hive just about to bust (almost swarm stage) with bees. Honey is what I am after and if you have a strong work force when things all of a sudden bloom, a good crop is in the makings if you can keep a step ahead of things. 

Guess that is another difference between hobby and sideliner. I make my bees pay rent, they are livestock, not a yard ornament. 

You post a lot of good things for sure, and are not afraid to try different things. Not trying to be rude or offensive here but I think our goals are just a little bit different. I'll be the first to say I don't know everything and have not seen everything since my first four hives in '71.

Good luck!


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Found a few of these little jewels in the yard, dandelions










only made it to 52 F this afternoon but even got a little solar action, look at the bottom of that big black comb.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm stuck here in the snow, trying to buy a day that temps are over 50F so I can get some winter patties on. Sitting on 20 lbs. last year leftover and a brandy dandy new 50 lbs. bucket but it's been brutal here in NJ this month and this storm just left us a foot of new snow, highs in the 20's. Mabe 45 at the end of the week but snow on the ground. Sitting on the edge-are they light and need feed immediately or can they get through another couple of weeks??? If they're healthy, brooding should be starting by now so is opening the hive going to do more bad than good?


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

G3farms said:


> look at the bottom of that big black comb.


"Winter" in the tropics. LOL

We are certainly located in very different climates.
The view out of our kitchen window as we speak.









Dunno about Spring some folks are having.
Our January in So.WI was rather typical - cold enough as it should be (temps in F).


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

G3farms said:


> Found a few of these little jewels in the yard, dandelions
> 
> View attachment 67371
> 
> ...


nice,,, I can't wait till Dandelions..
8 weeks yet.

GG


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I have no idea how I spent all those winters in Maine. All though I do find it somewhat funny when the Southern part of our family freaks out over frost warning and our Northern family melts down at 85F with bees bearding.

Another month....


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

Gray Goose said:


> nice,,, I can't wait till Dandelions..
> 8 weeks yet.
> 
> GG


GG, You serious? 
Our dandelions (in bulk) are in May - solid three months away.

I always suspected MI is much warmer than on this side of the pond.
Lake effect.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

GregB said:


> GG, You serious?
> Our dandelions (in bulk) are in May - solid three months away.
> 
> I always suspected MI is much warmer than on this side of the pond.
> Lake effect.


well none in feb and none in march, then it is supposed to be an el nino year or something so dandys do not freeze off, some should come in april. when who knows, the Farmers Almanac claims a warm early spring, but till it happens who knows.

I see in the bloom date part of the site,, Pussy willow 3-20s ,,dandys 4-15s so ya look more like 12 weeks.

how about at least 8 weeks, that is more righter.

GG


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

LarryBud said:


> I have no idea how I spent all those winters in Maine. All though I do find it somewhat funny when the Southern part of our family freaks out over frost warning and our Northern family melts down at 85F with bees bearding.
> 
> Another month....




haha around here if they just call for snow........school is called off and the streets turn white with salt or brine........and the ground not even frozen.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

G3farms said:


> haha around here if they just call for snow........school is called off and the streets turn white with salt or brine........and the ground not even frozen.


Wow 
I have visited places like that.
Was in Atlanta once for a class.
it snowed like 1/2 to a 3/4 inch, less than an inch.
got to class no one there it was called off.
I was like Are you Kidding me.

I guess it is deviation from normal , what ever your normal is.

GG


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

G3farms said:


> haha around here if they just call for snow........school is called off and the streets turn white with salt or brine........and the ground not even frozen.


When I lived in Maine my kids were small and if there was a foot of snow, the school buses followed the plow trucks. School only shut down when the air temp was below -30F.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

GregB said:


> GG, You serious?
> Our dandelions (in bulk) are in May - solid three months away.


This little plucky thing was last winter-photos' dated Jan. 19th, 2021, today I'm looking at 9" of white cold.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

LarryBud said:


> When I lived in Maine my kids were small and if there was a foot of snow, the school buses followed the plow trucks. School only shut down when the air temp was below -30F.


Up here the bar is -40C otherwise off you go, stand at the end of the driveway and wait for the bus cause she won't wait for you if you are not out yet. 

-2C yesterday but today 70K winds but only -14C dropping overnight to -30C. IMO this type of weather must test a hive's mettle. They were walking at the entrance yesterday looking out on the sunny day. Today they better get their poop in a group and cluster up on a nice area of stores cause winter is back with a vengeance.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

LarryBud said:


> This little plucky thing was last winter-photos' dated Jan. 19th, 2021, today I'm looking at 9" of white cold.
> 
> View attachment 67376


Thought it was coltsfoot at first, but now I see some small leaves below the flower.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I inspected a colony today 2022/01/31 and found 2 combs of brood each about 8 inches diameter and relatively light on stores with about 20 pounds left. The brood was of all ages from newly laid eggs to bees hatching as I watched. Pollen was that funny green color which comes from willow. There was an abundance of pollen so brood rearing is moving forward fast. The colony was flying VERY heavily with more than half of the bees out foraging. Temperature was a very moderate 64F.

I put 1/2 gallon of syrup on them and will add syrup to all colonies tomorrow. My intent is to get them as strong as possible for the maple flow.

Unusual items noted: larger than normal amount of brood, willow pollen 2 to 3 weeks earlier than normal, no signs of winter distress, combs being polished for egg laying on each side of the brood nest. If my bees came through winter in this good condition every year, I could split 3 ways by April and make a crop of honey from all three.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

We are having a downright hot day for the 1st of February. Temp is 68F with bright sunshine. My bees are collecting pollen and beginning to take down a jar each of syrup. We have cold weather for the weekend followed by another warm stretch with temps back up around 60 on a cycle that is roughly a week long. It looks like February is going to be as warm as January with roughly half the days warm enough for bees to forage.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Fusion_power said:


> We are having a downright hot day for the 1st of February. Temp is 68F with bright sunshine. My bees are collecting pollen and beginning to take down a jar each of syrup. We have cold weather for the weekend followed by another warm stretch with temps back up around 60 on a cycle that is roughly a week long. It looks like February is going to be as warm as January with roughly half the days warm enough for bees to forage.


some fresh pollen is a good thing.
lets hope the fly days get more and more ,, rather a week or longer shutdown.

GG


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Fresh pollen is a good thing. 

In March.


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

username00101 said:


> Fresh pollen is a good thing.
> 
> In March.


I guess depending on location


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Today is cold and wet with overnight low just under freezing. We have 2 days in the forecast with temps way too loo for bee flight.


----------



## Tarheeler (Jan 27, 2021)

Today was 70 degrees, bees started robbing and several hives are light. Adding sugar bricks to all. Most have screens too. 9 hives in this yard. Pollen coming in steady all day was a green yellowish


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

Back to winter in Feb. -38C for the last 4 days, wicked storm and woe betide the person that strays off the snow packed track to their beehives. I was up to mid thigh and floundering like a seal, flapping my arms to gain traction 😀. I hope the bees settled back to a good honey spot after the warm weather. Meanwhile, I got my aerobic workout, no treadmill for me.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

ursa_minor said:


> Back to winter in Feb. -38C for the last 4 days, wicked storm and woe betide the person that strays off the snow packed track to their beehives. I was up to mid thigh and floundering like a seal, flapping my arms to gain traction 😀. I hope the bees settled back to a good honey spot after the warm weather. Meanwhile, I got my aerobic workout, no treadmill for me.


minus 2 here so a heat wave compared to your locale.

GG


----------



## JustBees (Sep 7, 2021)

The Ground Hog was right...


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

got to 50 F here today, bees flying good and bringing in pollen like crazy, not sure from what yet. I took advantage of the cluster break to give them OAV, and check on feed. I found one hive I had missed last time and had to give them some winter patty mix. Got one little hive from a bee tree that can't be bigger than a soft ball size that is hanging tough, has a little black queen.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

2022/02/08 - The last 3 days gave temps in the mid 50's, bright sunshine, and lots of flight time. Pollen loads changed from chartreuse green to pale yellow. I presume the willow pollen is about gone. Buds have started swelling on pear trees. Another week of warm weather and they will begin blooming. I'm keeping feed on the bees as stated earlier with the intent of getting them strong enough to harvest some maple honey. Most years, maple yields fairly well, but the bees are under-strength so they don't collect very much as compared with nectar that is available. It gets used for brood rearing. I would like to get a little bit to sample as maple honey has an excellent flavor.


----------



## Alto Beek (Jun 26, 2021)

Fusion_power said:


> 2022/02/08 - The last 3 days gave temps in the mid 50's, bright sunshine, and lots of flight time. Pollen loads changed from chartreuse green to pale yellow. I presume the willow pollen is about gone. Buds have started swelling on pear trees. Another week of warm weather and they will begin blooming. I'm keeping feed on the bees as stated earlier with the intent of getting them strong enough to harvest some maple honey. Most years, maple yields fairly well, but the bees are under-strength so they don't collect very much as compared with nectar that is available. It gets used for brood rearing. I would like to get a little bit to sample as maple honey has an excellent flavor.


not so much spring here in NM - a week ago it was 3 degrees F, two days later 12 inches snow - today 48 degrees F - I bet the bees are thinking screw this I'm staying home


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

2022/02/10 - This is another bright sunny day with temps in the high 60's and tons of migratory birds showing up. Tomorrow will be more of the same but hotter with 70 degrees forecast. Night temps have been in the high 20's. I have been flipping the feeders over at night so they won't flood the bees the next morning. Using jar feeders can cause problems because the syrup cools overnight and then expands the next morning which forces syrup out on the bee cluster. it can flood out and kill a small cluster. A few seconds per colony to flip the feeder at night and put it back in place the next morning avoids the problem.

I may do another colony inspection tomorrow since it will be so warm. I'm hoping they will average 3 frames of brood. A crude estimate of number of bees hatching can be made by measuring the brood comb face in square inches and multiply by 50. I saw 2 frames of brood with a brood area roughly 8 inches diameter on the last inspection. That works out to about 6000 new bees hatching out every 3 weeks. In early spring, that is barely enough to replace the winter population. With 3 frames of brood, they start to increase on a fairly rapid cycle and with 4 frames of brood, they hit swarm strength in about 4 weeks. A queen laying at max can fill a Dadant frame in about 3 days. About 7 frames of brood is all a queen can possibly produce.

Trivia time: I run 32 mm (1 1/4 inches) end bars which squeezes the bees down to 2 layers between combs. Since I also use 5.1 mm foundation, the combination of closer frame spacing and more cells per inch translates to a given size cluster covering 27% more space. This significantly improves spring buildup, but at the expense of reaching swarm strength earlier. I pull a split or two from each strong colony to prevent swarming. Usually the parent colony and the split make a crop of honey if I can make the split around the 15th of March. The only way I can get such early buildup is with the narrow frame spacing. Dadant used 38 mm (1.5 inch) spacing which has the opposite effect. Buildup is delayed resulting in significantly less swarming.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

2022/02/11 - I inspected another colony today and found 5 frames of brood with a generous patch of drone larvae on one comb. This is one of the early tell tale signs of a colony preparing to swarm. Otherwise was a very warm 70 degree day with bright sunshine and abundant pollen coming in. The next 2 days will be much colder which will keep the bees indoors. I am checking for light weight colonies and feeding where needed.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

A swarm in May is worth a load of hay,
A swarm in June is worth a silver spoon, 
A swarm in January is wrench in the gearbox....kaCHUNK, kaCHUNK, kaCHUNK.

Maybe let's all take this global warming / CO2 gas emission thing a bit more seriously. The atmosphere is capturing too much radiant energy from the Sun. We've polluted it beyond our ability to keep data on it.

My county is going in to essentially the 15th year of a drought. Lake Casitas is at 30-1/2% capacity with 4 times as many people sucking it dry as the last extended drought (1971 to 1978). It should take 4 El Nino rain years in a row to fill it up again, or a hundred-year storm located exactly on the lake's drainage area. Of course, I might win the State lottery, the Powerball, and the Mega Millions all the same day, but I'm not holding my breath on it.

We need to weam off fossil fuel energy yesterday, build sustainable solar, wind, hydroelectric, and tidal / wave / sea current energy sources, and atmospheric cleaning machines that run off these sustainable energy sources.

And we need to rip out lawns and plant a LOT MORE plants, trees, and vegetable gardens. Wash our cars with one quart of water, not 40 gallons. Turn the shower on, rinse, turn the shower off, soap up and scrub, turn the shower on, rinse, turn the shower off. Less than 3 quarts of water. Go vegetarian at least 3 days a week (that saves a LOT of water and energy - how much is debatable - I've seen numbers quoted that do not make any sense from both extremes).

World War III is here. It is everyone on the planet against himself wasting resources and not being conscious of it. When we lose, we all lose together. Extinction is not going to be fun.

Chief Seattle was right. "...one thing is certain - if you continue to defecate in your bed, you will one day not awaken, having smothered in your own waste."


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

kilocharlie said:


> My county is going in to essentially the 15th year of a drought. Lake Casitas is at 30-1/2% capacity with 4 times as many people sucking it dry as the last extended drought (1971 to 1978). It should take 4 El Nino rain years in a row to fill it up again, or a hundred-year storm located exactly on the lake's drainage area. Of course, I might win the State lottery, the Powerball, and the Mega Millions all the same day, but I'm not holding my breath on it.


I don't want to go off topic here, but the comment does warrant response and I say this as a trained and experienced civil engineer. The building and population growth over the last 100 years in the west has far outstripped any natural resources provided by nature and has very little to do with global warming or pollution. A false narrative was created in the early 20th century with the construction of dams, viaducts and other infrastructure that the area could support the population of 50 years ago let alone the millions more that live there now. Long term droughts in the region are a historical norm existing for thousands of years. lake Casitas is a man-made lake, impounded by a dam. Even without man made influences the globe is in a geologic age warming trend and climate change is and has been coming with or without man-. You can only put 5 pounds of s*** in a five-pound bag. No personal insults intended. Sorry to go off topic.


----------



## DavidBrown1212 (May 10, 2021)

That bloom in December started most of my hives to brooding up. My strongest hives brooded up and starved of pollen, my weakest hives got just enough.

Now I am floating everyone on pollen patties and prayers. Sure could use a pollen flow...

In central North Carolina.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

kilocharlie said:


> A swarm in May is worth a load of hay,
> A swarm in June is worth a silver spoon,
> A swarm in January is wrench in the gearbox....kaCHUNK, kaCHUNK, kaCHUNK.
> 
> ...


The west has been mismanaged in more ways than one since the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo in the 1840's. Start looking for the root causes as a result of the mismanagement.

- Andy Rooney was right:
"People will generally accept facts as truth only if the facts agree with what they already believe."


----------



## HaplozygousNut (Dec 30, 2015)

username00101 said:


> Saw the below image from Raleigh, North Carolina.
> 
> Anyone seeing blooms yet?
> 
> ...


The young Japanese Cherry will often get confused from the warm spells that we get in North Carolina and bloom in Fall or Winter. The older Japanese cherry trees sometimes seem to even get confused in late Summer, and loose their leaves thinking it is Fall. Or maybe it is heat dormancy? Although they loose their leaves with a cool spell in late Summer, which doesn't make sense if it is heat dormancy.

What look like Japanese Cherry blossoms in November 12th last year:




__





Facebook







www.facebook.com








__





Facebook







www.facebook.com




Facebook (bark to help identify what species of tree it is)




__





Facebook







www.facebook.com





I think I remember Cherry trees blooming as early as October or September before, not sure though.


----------



## HaplozygousNut (Dec 30, 2015)

GregB said:


> "Winter" in the tropics. LOL
> 
> We are certainly located in very different climates.
> The view out of our kitchen window as we speak.
> ...


You mean "subtropical". Tennessee is "subtropical" here in the southeast US, which is very different from tropical. We get frost often here in North Carolina during the Winter nights. Tropical plants will only survive a little below freezing, and that is if they are kept dry without being watered. Tropical plants wouldn't survive down to the 10sF that we usually get here in North Carolina during mid-Winter. My mom did leave some avocado seedlings out this Winter and they were okay until our first snow in January which caused frost damage, but that could be because they are slightly cold hardy to begin with because I have read about the Mexican strain of avocado surviving down to the 20sF. The ones my mom set out were the common warty fruited avocado, which I am not sure is the Mexican strain or not.

There is actually some places that categorize the "subtropics" as "temperate" (Temperate climate - Wikipedia). That sounds better to me because the "subtropics" extends as far as New York city where it is considered rather a cold climate by most people. And we get low temps down to the teens almost every year here in North Carolina, which is as cold as it gets in a lot of parts of Europe. Our temperature fluctuating during the Winter makes our average winter temperature seem to be rather warm or "subtropical", but the dominant types of trees here seem to be of the temperate types from what I know (oaks, maples, pines). Although we do have Magnolia here that seems be a subtropical type of plant.

'


----------



## GregB (Dec 26, 2017)

HaplozygousNut said:


> You mean "subtropical".


I was joking HNut.
Hence I used the work "tropics", to make the joke more obvious.


----------



## HaplozygousNut (Dec 30, 2015)

ifixoldhouses said:


> Mine were out at 35F it was sunny.


Wow, that is low temperatures for bees to be flying at. I saw our bees start flying once when it was up to 37F. I heard of another beekeeper had their bees in (Arizona?) foraging at 34F.


----------



## HaplozygousNut (Dec 30, 2015)

GregB said:


> I was joking HNut.
> Hence I used the work "tropics", to make the joke more obvious.


Understood. Thanks.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

2022/02/14: Today's forecast shows flight weather every single day through the end of February. If my memory is correct - and you can check my posts in this thread - that makes only 3 days too cold for flight in February. Call it anything you want, this is far outside of normal February temperatures.

My bees are foraging heavily this morning with an abundance of pollen coming into the hive.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

No blossoms, but putting out lots of open feed to keep the bees going, so they dont' burn through their stores. It always seems to be cold and rainy in March around here


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

2022/02/18 we have a very chilly start to the day after severe storms yesterday. Temps should hit 50, but with cloudy skies flight time will be limited. At best, maybe a couple of hours this afternoon will be suitable.

Buildup is proceeding rapidly now. 5 partial frames of brood will be churning out about 1000 new bees daily. In 3 weeks, that will be 20,000 bees which is enough to take advantage of fruit bloom in about 2 more weeks.

I've been watching pear trees but so far they just have swollen buds. Daffodils are about 30% in bloom in some areas.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

2022/02/28 we had bright sunshine and temps in the low 60's today with forecast temps up to 80 degrees by Sunday. Closing out February, I can report that there were 5 days in the entire month that my bees were unable or unwilling to fly. Two of those days were gray and cloudy with temps in the low 50's. This is drastically different compared with weather patterns in the 1970's when this area usually had 5 or 6 days in February that were suitable for flights. Rainfall has been extremely heavy with about 10 inches of rain in the last week.

March is shaping up to be one of the warmest on record with first week temperatures up to 80 degrees. Pear trees are on the verge of blooming. Daffodils are about 50% through with their bloom period. I'm looking forward to summer but with a certain amount of trepidation.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

2022/03/05, temp 78 degrees, slightly cloudy, very warm. I took an 80 mile trip today and saw numerous pear trees in full bloom along with many others that have expanded buds but not opened yet. Maples are either in bloom or about to bloom. Several yards are purple with henbit. This is what we used to see in late March.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I am also in North Alabama. We have kept a journal for what is blooming and when for the last 8 years. We have had Henbit from Feb 2 to Feb 23 over that time period. We haven’t had Henbit wait til late March in that time period.

i worked my hives today and one had already swarmed. They have no shortage of drones.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

We're going to be getting 65F weather up in the mountains tomorrow.

That ****'s crazy.

The queens might start to lay some eggs, which is opposite of what we need in winter....


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

username00101 said:


> The queens might start to lay some eggs, which is opposite of what we need in winter....


take a look, they have been laying for a while


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

wildbranch2007 said:


> take a look, they have been laying for a while


there's no eggs as of a couple of weeks ago. So you appear to be mistaken.

This record breaking warm winter weather today and tomorrow will probably change that however.


----------



## david stern (Dec 13, 2021)

Here in Kansas, Shepards purse and henbit are blooming. also crocuses.(although I've yet to see a bee working them) The bees are bringing in much pollen since the first of March. Pollen.com says it is elm in bloom. Around the equinox I should see spring born bees en masse.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Historical weather today in my area - 64F up in the mountains, in the 70s elsewhere.

Records shattered:





__





Loading…






www.washingtonpost.com













Sunday’s temperature breaks record high; Monday and Tuesday expect rain, snowmelt


The record high for March 6 was 67 degrees, set in 1946.




www.syracuse.com


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Haveuseen1, your timeframe is a bit too short. I started beekeeping in 1969. My memories of flower bloom sequence in the 1970's and 1980's diverge from patterns today by about 3 weeks.

I did a brief inspection of a colony today that is going gangbusters. They have a square Dadant box full of bees and will swarm within 2 weeks. They are hauling in pollen and nectar at a prodigious rate. My son and I plan to split them next weekend barring incident. I put 1/2 gallon of syrup on them to ensure rapid buildup continues. With a bit of work, they will split 3 ways and each split will make a crop of honey.


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

I was just pointing out that in the last 8 years henbit has bloomed as early as 2/2and as late as 2/28. Or at least that is when I noticed it and wrote it down.

i can also point out one that seems more consistent is Redbud which bloomed today for me. In the last 8 years it has bloomed between 3/13 and 3/24. So it appears to be 7 days early. Not really significant in the big picture though.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Forsythias are in full bloom, many pear trees are 50% bloomed or more, maple blooms have started to shed from the trees. I need to check drone status in a few colonies. I like to have drones hatching about the same time as I make splits. That way the new queens will be ready to mate with mature flying drones in the area.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

We're 2 months out from that....but with this record breaking heat, who knows...the big problem up here is that it gets record hot in March and then can be record cold in May which ****s up the season.


----------



## G3farms (Jun 13, 2009)

Well today it is more like December in Spring!
Was 68 F yesterday and woke up to this mess this morning!!
about 6 1/2" to 7"


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Can't think of a better reason to heed the advice of "don't rush the season".


----------



## gator75 (Apr 21, 2021)

Low 20s in N Fl tonight. Brrrr


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

More heat records may be broken at the end of this week - temps skyrocketing into 60s.


----------



## Alto Beek (Jun 26, 2021)

username00101 said:


> More heat records may be broken at the end of this week - temps skyrocketing into 60s.


Crazy weather in SE New Mexico this week. 3/10 40+mph winds - 3/11 morning 17 degrees - 7 inches snow - 3/13 snow gone - temp 58 degrees 13.00 hrs, calm wind and bees flying. Expected to be low 60s this week, be time to take a peek I think.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm GO! Weather forecast West Central NJ is for highs of upper 50'sF to low 70'sF with a few nights of upper 30's to low 40's F over the next 10 days which puts us into the end of March. Today I'm removing insulation and quilt boxes, feeders with syrup in the in-town hives, later in the week for the farms. If the forecast holds, I'll be adding third deeps for resources and early splits in late April. Trees are budding up and the daffodils are too! Maples here are ready-it's time!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I've got a colony to split tomorrow. I found one queen cell with a 3 day old larvae plus 5 frames of brood along with 3 more partial frames. This colony had 4 frames nearly full of fresh nectar so they have been going to town on pear and maple bloom. There are a few dozen mature drones in this colony. You can see a few of them on the frames in these pictures of both sides of a single frame. I have frames made up with foundation ready to make the split. These are Dadant size frames so don't underestimate the size. Frame of brood pic 1 and Frame of brood pic 2


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Holy ****, this weather is ****ing crazy. It's been a week of 60F weather. This is going to be a bad beekeeping season.


----------



## HaplozygousNut (Dec 30, 2015)

Strangely, the warming climate could cause the Spring nectar flows to weaken and so delay swarming. We had a poor nectar flow last year which caught me by surprised and our colonies starved.
I hadn't experienced a poor season before. The early Spring nectar flow in February, 2021 from Red maples hardly came in and so the bees stayed quiet and dormant without eating through their stores for the usual Spring build-up. It was unusually hot and dry the summer before, and at least a couple native species of trees were wilting (dogwoods, Rock Chestnut oak). The Red maples having been stressed from the previous hot summer could explain why we had a poor early Spring nectar flow last year.

This year it has been a weak early Spring nectar flow, too. The drones are just starting to be produced now in our colonies (around 6 colonies). One colony had a moderate amount of drones this February, though.

Also, that poor nectar season last year we didn't get any of the dark Tulip poplar nectar. The Tulip poplars could be sensitive to hot and dry summers, and so were stressed from the previous hot summer. The Tulip poplars were dropping their leaves earlier than usual during that hot summer:


HaplozygousNut said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> We still do get a little heat or dry dormancy during our summer, which you can see in these Tulip poplars loosing leaves in July 25th 2020:
> View attachment 57543


 But the Tulip poplars do not usually produce very much nectar here in central North Carolina, which is strange because I have read that Tulip poplar is one of the main nectar flows in the Eastern United States.

Interestingly, it was a terrible nectar season for Italy during 2021, too. Use Google Translate for these Italian articles:








Coldiretti: "Con gli sbalzi termici è allarme api: a rischio il raccolto di acacia" - Libertà Piacenza


È allarme api: come evidenzia Coldiretti Piacenza, l’inverno caldo e la primavera caratterizzata da gelate hanno creato nella nostra provincia gravi problemi agli alveari. Riccardo Redoglia, presidente di Apap (Associazione provinciale apicoltori piacentini), spiega: "Le anomale gelate che si...




www.liberta.it













Il cambiamento climatico sta decimando la produzione del miele - Libertà Piacenza


In breve: La raccolta 2021 si prospetta “la peggiore a memoria d’uomo” Parola di Riccardo Redoglia, presidente dell’Associazione provinciale Apicoltori Piacentini Il clima sta cambiando troppo in fretta, api e piante non riescono ad adattarsi Dal 2007 una caduta progressiva nella produzione Nel...




www.liberta.it




_*"“We had the worst season ever in living memory,” says Redoglia candidly. "*_

They are saying that it is because of the cold Spring in Italy that they had a bad nectar season in 2021, but I am wondering if they had a hot summer in 2020 like what we had in North Carolina that could have stressed the plants, and so had a bad nectar season in 2021.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

I believe rainfall (in the required amounts and at the right times) is more important to honeybee successes than whether temperatures are too cold or hot, which also effects whether it'll be a good honey year. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for April Showers


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

I've seen cool rainy springs **** up the flow.

I've also seen very warm springs and record cold mays **** up the flow.

All of this record breaking bizarre weather we've gotten is the enemy of the bee.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I got the split made today with 4 frames of brood and 1 frame of fresh nectar partially cured into honey. One of the brood frames is half drone brood which I will cut out tomorrow leaving only the worker brood. Two other frames are due for renewal and will be culled as soon as the brood emerges. There are two healthy queen cells with one due to be capped in 2 days. It is one of the strongest splits I've made. Barring incident, a queen should emerge in 8 days and should be laying in 3 weeks.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Gloom, despair, and agony on me! Might just as well go with what you get; really no option anyway. We got plenty of rain, sunshine, and warm weather last season; just not doled out at the most appropriate times. I still got a few boxes of honey, created some new colonies, requeened everything that was not replaced with Buckfast. In the fall though, I fed the most sugar per colony that I ever did previously. One nuc with queen problems went dark in December but the rest are looking good.

For the most part I have quit chasing cars and my wife is happy! It is all good!


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Fusion_power said:


> I got the split made today with 4 frames of brood and 1 frame of fresh nectar partially cured into honey. One of the brood frames is half drone brood which I will cut out tomorrow leaving only the worker brood. Two other frames are due for renewal and will be culled as soon as the brood emerges. There are two healthy queen cells with one due to be capped in 2 days. It is one of the strongest splits I've made. Barring incident, a queen should emerge in 8 days and should be laying in 3 weeks.


Do you have some dedicated drone colonies or deliberate drone frames?


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I moved them to an area with unrelated colonies. I don't want drones in the split to avoid the queen mating with siblings. There are flying drones from other colonies for her to mate with.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Fusion_power said:


> I moved them to an area with unrelated colonies. I don't want drones in the split to avoid the queen mating with siblings. There are flying drones from other colonies for her to mate with.


Now I got you! I probably should do something along those lines but I will likely take my chances from my own yard. I have Buckfast from two different sources and 3 different queen batches that will just have to mix and match with their own and my Carni flavored drones.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Am I correct some of your Buckfast are from Fergusons?


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Fusion_power said:


> Am I correct some of your Buckfast are from Fergusons?


Yes, Ferguson Apiaries, Henshal Ontario, and one that was imported from a breeder in Italy; cant remember the name. Not fond of the Euro cages.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

username00101 said:


> I've seen cool rainy springs **** up the flow.
> 
> I've also seen very warm springs and record cold mays **** up the flow.
> 
> All of this record breaking bizarre weather we've gotten is the enemy of the bee.


True, global weather is changing, and rainfall is the primary indicator for a good nectar flow...but I'm more convinced that it's the 'extreme fluctuations' occurring in temps and/or whether conditions that threaten life, all life. 

No one alive has experienced the type of weather extremes we are now living with. Besides our own polluting, disruptive lifestyles, our planet is also in the middle of its 13000 year 'wobble' which contributes exponentially. It will get worse before getting better. 

We'd be well advised to baton down the hatches or maybe invest in roof tie down systems, because its coming to a neighborhood near you...and me....and..everyone else.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

So far, so good, in VA. Hives all came through strong. Lots of stores coming in from the early flow. Crabapple, maple, forsythias, plum, cherry, Bradford pear... More tree varieties than I know the names of. Hopefully, the cool-down and frost don't kill to many off. Still lots of flow to go. Hopefully, we all have a banner year!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

username00101 said:


> I've seen cool rainy springs **** up the flow.
> 
> I've also seen very warm springs and record cold mays **** up the flow.
> 
> All of this record breaking bizarre weather we've gotten is the enemy of the bee.


I don't know how I missed this nonsense but I did.

Can't help myself here but I don't believe you've been around long enough, either with or without bees, to make the
claims you have.
With the lack of understanding of climate and weather and environment that has been demonstrated in your many snippets on the subject, the bees are fine and weather is the enemy of a greenhorn beekeeper just recently introduced to nature.
As my buddy has a habit of saying when he's heard enough - you ain't seen nothing yet.

I just think it's another version of -The boy who cried wolf.
Thank you for the entertainment, keep it up.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

clyderoad said:


> I don't know how I missed this nonsense but I did.


You're learning how to tune out nonsense-its a skill. This weather is the same for March as its been for years, world's not coming to an end, the bees will cluster again, the weather will change in a few days. . Summer will come and some will complain about bearding.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Heat records were broken this March, now the killing frost will kill the flowers and possibly even the flowers that aren't out yet.


Record Warmth in March

*NYC expected to see spring-like record high of nearly 70 degrees this weekend*


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

username00101 said:


> Heat records were broken this March, now the killing frost will kill the flowers and possibly even the flowers that aren't out yet.
> 
> 
> Record Warmth in March
> ...


happens about every other year up here, you have to learn to go with the flow absolutely nothing you can do, adjust.


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

Yes.Just another average NY winter.40 degrees, bees are active.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

username00101 said:


> Heat records were broken this March, now the killing frost will kill the flowers and possibly even the flowers that aren't out yet.
> 
> 
> Record Warmth in March
> ...


Very entertaining. Thank you.
Come on, step it up. I know you're capable.
Is that what is anticipated in the Poconos too? Being new to the area it may seem like a real roller coaster but it's normal. What's being documented in the woods and throughout the watershed, Climate damage to the old growth? Proliferation of invasives? Healthy forests deteriorating and stream water quality suffering? 
Trout fishing a bust due to lack of may flies hatch? How would one rehabilitate damaged habitat with such climatic changes? Are the bogs stressed?

What about the future of the local Pocono bees? Are they hardy enough creatures that can survive Pocono Plateau winters and the pending climatic changes and still go on to outperform other bees in terms of honey production?
Will the reported different coloration pattern of the Pocono plateau bees just meld into the standard black and yellow background coloration, much like other traits do, instead of displaying the claimed red and black coloration?

So many questions. So much to ponder. A real field day for a biologist.


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

So I hadn't read your link username until I did lol..
It "The hottest temperature ever recorded in the city was 68 on March 6th 1935."
Seeing how tomorrow forecast is on the 27th of March .I can't see how this is crazy out of the ordinary thing..Even **** starts unfreezing after 20 days..


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

username00101 said:


> Heat records were broken this March, now the killing frost will kill the flowers and possibly even the flowers that aren't out yet.
> 
> 
> Record Warmth in March
> ...


Hmmm, actually we just came through a 'colder' March than we've had in several years.....go figure. A month ago we had pussy willows blooming (no bees were flying around here), then back to a deep freeze and snow (was 6F this AM, our high s/b 25F)....a March month in the Northwoods. The willows will survive and thrive, no doubt. 

C'mon April!!

Where are you located again?


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm not sure what's being argued here.

A) Record warmth did happen this March
B) Record cold is now coming throughout much of the Northeast.

Weather ups and downs are normal. Wild extremes, records shattered, not so normal. A continuation of the pattern since December of bizarre, wild weather.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

My bees have loved the early warmth so far. They got an early jump-start, and the numbers are booming. 

Now EVERYTHING is in bloom, stores are coming in like crazy, and the forecast is 10 degrees below freezing for the next two nights. Yikes!

Will be interesting to see what happens. Our blueberry blossoms are about to open. One year we had a heavy hailstorm right as they opened, and most of the blossoms got knocked off. As expected, we got fewer berries, but the berries were HUGE. Amazingly, we got the identical poundage of berries as the year before.

Hopefully, our bees will handle the weather changes in a similar manner.


----------



## ursa_minor (Feb 13, 2020)

thill said:


> As expected, we got fewer berries, but the berries were HUGE. Amazingly, we got the identical poundage of berries as the year before.


The same results are why fruit thinning on apples, plums etc. is recommended. I get the same pounds of apples in the fall with less work. It is far easier to thin a blossom than pick and process the small apple that results.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

That concept makes sense. The plant can support X pounds of fruit, regardless of individual berry numbers. Will be interesting to see how much nature thins them for us this year

In our case, we will never thin out the flowers. You should TASTE this blueberry honey. It is amazing! We gave out a few samples last year, and everything we can produce this year is already accounted for, IF we get similar honey as last year. I guess we will see.

Our plum blossoms have already come and gone. Was really early, and I don't remember seeing any bees on them, unfortunately. Last year, they came in April, and the bees were all over them. That might have been part of the honey flavor, too. 

Every year is a little different. Adds variety to life!


----------



## plantman (May 30, 2020)

LMFAO.. Tomorrow,I'm going to wake up to crockidiles and pelicans in my pond...Maybe get a few shrimp and frog legs..It's not worth arguing about but it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

Last year, we had Snowy Egrets walking around Lake Anna. Those birds are usually found in Florida


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

I think that that's a Great Egret which is a native bird ranging all the way up into Canada. Our mid-Atlantic region is a breeding area for them in bays, estuaries and swamps and they can be seen routinely roosting in large deadfall trees. The great egret has a yellow beak and its smaller cousin, the Snowy Egret the has a black beak with with a yellow stripe toward its eye. This is a picture of both birds sharing a snack on a beach. Apparently, they do not have any concern about the weather but ole Snowy has some worries about sharing. I for one, believe the world will not end this week and you probably don't want me to share my thoughts on man-made global warming. No today my main concern is waking momma up for church as it appears that while bottling the last few buckets of last season's honey and melting wax capping, we both may have had one too many ****tails (not bird related). Being slightly hung over is not fun but waking someone else who maybe in the same shape is even less so.

Edit Note-apparently the BS censor board does not approve a word related to mixed drinks. Go figure, this is where we're at as a society?


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

LarryBud said:


> Go figure, this is where we're at as a society?


Please share your thoughts on global warming with us.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

username00101 said:


> Please share your thoughts on global warming with us.


It's cold today.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

Well thank you for that information. Looks like we saw a Great Egret. Have never seen one this far inland before, but birds have wings and can travel great distances.

We have noticed pelicans, seals egrets and a few other birds that are normally found either north or south of us these last few years. Interesting to see.

Last night's frost didn't seem to affect anything, but tonight is forecast to be a hard freeze, +/- 20 degrees. Hopefully, it doesn't get that cold and doesn't burn up all the flowers. It's in the 40's and I see bees flying. They seem to know that they had better grab the pollen and nectar while they can.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

> Last night's frost didn't seem to affect anything, but tonight is forecast to be a hard freeze, +/- 20 degrees. Hopefully, it doesn't get that cold and doesn't burn up all the flowers.


If flowers are already blooming, and it actually hits 20F or lower. That will assuredly **** them up. To put it as elegantly as I can.

Buds can take quite a bit more abuse.


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

Our blueberries were about to blossom, but then they just stopped. They must have heard the weather forecast! Many blossoming trees are in full bloom, especially the Cherry, Bradford Pear, Crabapple, Peach, Plum and so on. I'm curious of what things will look like in 2 days.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

It's already like 25F here, temps goes down into the single digits to potentially end the beekeeping season tonight : (


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

*Monday’s cold in Philly could challenge a 145-year-old record*








Snow showers and squalls are possible into Monday evening in the Philly area


A squall is blamed for horrific collisions in Interstate 81 near Pottsville involving 40 vehicles.




www.inquirer.com





*Impact Day: Dangerous, record cold Monday*








Impact Day: Dangerous, record cold Monday


Impact Day: Dangerous, record cold Monday




www.wtae.com





*Massachusetts to face ‘arctic blast,’ possible record-low temps as Old Man Winter returns








Massachusetts to face ‘arctic blast,’ possible record-low temps as Old Man Winter returns


Old Man Winter is roaring back yet again in Massachusetts this week, as forecasters predict a chance for record-low high temperatures on Monday. Single-digit wind chills are possible.




www.bostonherald.com




*


----------



## thill (Nov 30, 2020)

Yikes!
I don't know if it will end the beekeeping season, but it might mess up some of the growing season, which may affect the bees and honey production.

It's almost like my bees know it's coming. It was cold and windy today. Normally, I would see very little activity, but all of my hives were super busy today. Really surprised me. I guess they are getting all they can before the deep freeze comes back tonight.

One thing that is good.... Even though I took the insulation off for the year, with the high numbers of bees, they shouldn't have any problem keeping warm. When I opened a lid the other day, it felt like there was a propane heater in there. Lots of bodies.

Let's just hope the nectar flow isn't suddenly stopped, and then we have to feed all those bodies. Everyone says March is the month the bees tend to starve.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

six inches of snow and still snowing, normal winter


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

More record cold incoming, and a 2nd killing frost tonight! Parts of Virginia down in the 20s. Some records being shattered across PA and NY, CT, MA etc. DC down in the low 20s tonight.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

username00101 said:


> More record cold incoming, and a 2nd killing frost tonight! Parts of Virginia down in the 20s. Some records being shattered across PA and NY, CT, MA etc. DC down in the low 20s tonight.
> 
> I hope the DC cherry blossoms don't get killed!
> 
> The wild weather from record highs to record lows !


High variabillity; To what do you attribute this? What do you suggest as remedy or is your purpose of reporting these anomalies merely virtue signalling hand wringing?


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

It's a high of 15F right now. Mid day. That alone is pretty startling. Hand wringing yes, indeed. Going to have some sweaty palms before this killing freeze is over.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

warning for you beeks in zone 5 and north 
"*NASA has warned the Earth will get hit by a solar storm on March 28, triggering strong auroras in the northern poles that would reach mid-latitudes."*


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

wildbranch2007 said:


> warning for you beeks in zone 5 and north
> "*NASA has warned the Earth will get hit by a solar storm on March 28, triggering strong auroras in the northern poles that would reach mid-latitudes."*


Oh no!
There goes the honey crop, heck I hope some bees can live through this solar storm.
I recall a few years ago when we had the solar eclipse the bees acted oddly, but a strong solar storm could just
be a death knell for them coupled with this abnormally cold frigid record breaking weather.

A solar storm disorients the bees so North and South reverses in their onboard GPS. Southern hemisphere bees fly here and
North American bees fly to the southern hemisphere trying to get home and they never make it. Bees between 20n and 20s latitude just keep flying in ever widening circles higher and higher and then just go straight up into the the ionosphere to intercept the solar storm. They become dust.
What do the reptiles do?
What about the plants? They go straight to seed don't they? from bud to seed in a few days.
Odd times. For sure no one has ever seen anything like this.


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

username00101 said:


> It's a high of 15F right now. Mid day. That alone is pretty startling. Hand wringing yes, indeed. Going to have some sweaty palms before this killing freeze is over.


Get some of that chalk that the gymnasts use to get a grip. You gotta get a grip man; get a hold of youself!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm expecting 80 degrees tomorrow and 85 degrees Wednesday.


----------



## wildbranch2007 (Dec 3, 2008)

wildbranch2007 said:


> six inches of snow and still snowing, normal winter


finally stopped snowing the next day, all is calm and bright.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

crofter said:


> High variabillity; To what do you attribute this? What do you suggest as remedy or is your purpose of reporting these anomalies merely virtue signalling hand wringing?


It's most likely an act of God, in the heavens, changing the weather patterns as retribution for our sins. 

After this record weather I am now living in the fear of God, as that is the only explanation I can come up with, considering this weather is 100% normal and expected.

Last night, I stayed awake well into the night, temps were nearly 10F. By candle light, I poured over Revelation. When the sun rose, I felt Born Again, ready to take on the beekeeping season with the Faith one gains from a healthy fear of God.

One more night to go, but no more hand wringing for me. For I have my gymnist powder, my candle, and the Good Book to see me through.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

With the arrival of spring temperatures, amphibians have begun their annual migrations to woodland pools to breed. Often, they must cross roads to reach these pools. Migration may occur on rainy nights in March and early April, when the night air temperature is above 40 degrees. When these conditions exist there can be explosive, "big night" migrations, with hundreds of amphibians on the move. Wood frogs, spotted salamanders, American toads, or spring peepers cross roads. Drivers should proceed with caution on warm, rainy evenings of the early spring season.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

username00101 said:


> It's most likely an act of God, in the heavens, changing the weather patterns as retribution for our sins.
> 
> After this record weather I am now living in the fear of God, as that is the only explanation I can come up with, considering this weather is 100% normal and expected.
> 
> ...


If you want to talk religion, take it to Tailgater!


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 11, 2015)

The biggest threat to humanity has always been humanity.

Remember WYSIATI (What You See Is All There Is) 

It is what is not seen that causes us the most fear, both real and imagined.

"Bees don't wast their time explaining to flies that honey is better than crap"


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Way ahead of normal, look at that bottom image dated March 30th 2022.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Today I watched the split with a new queen doing an orientation flight where she was the guest of honor. She emerged 2 days ago. We had bright sunshine with temps about 68 degrees. Forecast calls for temps in the 70's over the next week with most days excellent for mating flights. When these conditions occur, most queens start to lay 10 to 12 days after emerging. Did I mention how nice it is to see a huge queen cell with trap door open and a very large well developed virgin queen in a hive?

There were several more well developed queen cells in the hive so I moved a frame full of bees with a couple of cells into another box. I hope to wind up with 2 or maybe 3 good queens out of this split.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Fusion_power said:


> Today I watched the split with a new queen doing an orientation flight where she was the guest of honor. She emerged 2 days ago. We had bright sunshine with temps about 68 degrees. Forecast calls for temps in the 70's over the next week with most days excellent for mating flights. When these conditions occur, most queens start to lay 10 to 12 days after emerging. Did I mention how nice it is to see a huge queen cell with trap door open and a very large well developed virgin queen in a hive?
> 
> There were several more well developed queen cells in the hive so I moved a frame full of bees with a couple of cells into another box. I hope to wind up with 2 or maybe 3 good queens out of this split.


I haven't had the pleasure yet of seeing a queen on her orientation flights!


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

username00101 said:


> Way ahead of normal, look at that bottom image dated March 30th 2022.


Way ahead by what measure? what scale was used to make that determination? location?
The images are
supported by data, "way ahead of normal" needs to be based on something.
Both images depict the same day.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

"Way ahead of normal" by LESS than a week!
The data for the anomaly for the date shown, choosing a random spot on the Pocono Plateau, was 79 GDD. Yup just 79! 
To put this number into perspective it is a regular course of events at this location in early April, with a week of temperatures in the mid 50's and clear skies, for the weekly increase in the GDD 32* value to be 120 GDD.

To describe this anomaly as "way ahead of normal" is alarmist and misinformed.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

These histrionic posts are becoming a nuisance. No value added to the forum unless I am missing something.


----------



## username00101 (Apr 17, 2019)

Looking at the forecast, now a week of cool clouds and rain following near record cold. It's been 2.5 weeks since their last flying day.

*Leviticus 26:4 *
_Then I will give you your rains in their season, and the land shall yield its increase, and the trees of the field shall yield their fruit._


----------



## Haveuseen1? (Jun 21, 2017)

can we get to beekeeping?


----------

